# Arab modern scientific achievements



## The SC

This thread is about new Arab scientific achievements, in all fields of sciences.
It should include all joint ventures, transfers of technologies and discoveries as well as innovations.
It can be from Arab professors world over, or from student inventors.
This thread might even help Arab inventors in spreading the word about their inventions or getting some advice and help as needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE




----------



## Edevelop

A lot of people are confused with persian, turkish, egyptian, and berber achievements. Please name the specific Arab country to avoid confusion....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Dr. Abd El Halim a Civil Engineering professor at Carlton University in Ottawa Canada:







Carleton invention may pave the way to better roads
[From: "This Week At Carleton"]

Ever wonder what causes potholes and cracks to form in the roads?

Dr. Abd El Halim says road damage isn't because of cold weather, as many people believe. Damage and cracking can also be seen on roads of countries with warm climates.

"Everything starts with the compaction of the asphalt mix," says Halim. "The process creates very thin cracks in the asphalt pavement, and in cold weather when the temperature drops, those cracks open up and becomes big cracks. After a while, water enters the cracks, freezes and then the asphalt breaks apart."

Halim is the creator of the Asphalt Multi-Integrated Roller (AMIR), a "revolutionary" machine used to compact asphalt to prevent this type of surface cracking of the pavement.

He says rolling asphalt is much like making a pie which involves making the dough, spreading it and rolling it to make it even and compact.

"Asphalt coming out of the plant is hot - it's soft like a dough," explains Halim. "It needs to be spread evenly and it needs to be strong so you can drive on it without causing any damage."

Halim started working on the idea of AMIR in 1982 while finishing his Ph.D. in civil engineering at the University of Waterloo. The following year he came to teach at Carleton, where he began to build the prototype for the machine.

"Carleton has retained a minor royalty position in the sale of the technology," says Elizabeth White, Director of Carleton's Technology and Research Development office, "so, Carleton will hopefully benefit in a small way from any commercial applications of the machine."

Halim was also given help on building the prototype from IRAP and IRC of the National Research Council of Canada and from Ain Shams University in Egypt, his native country.

Dougall Broadfoot and Ian Rickards of Pioneer Road Services, a large and aggressive Australian paving company, have been following the AMIR project for several years. They recognized its potential, and decided to ship the prototype from Canada to Australia last year, where their staff is now modifying and upgrading it under the name "HIPAC".

Halim says Pioneer will be selling the new roller worldwide within the next two years. The new AMIR, or HIPAC, will be completely different from the asphalt compactors that are currently on the market. The existing machines are built with round, pin-shaped rollers made of very stiff material, which is the reason for the cracks that take place during compacting.

"We replaced the round shape of the drum with a flat surface and replaced the rigid, stiff material of the compactor, originally made of steel, with a special type of rubber," Halim explains. "The rubber is softer and gentler, yet still applies the same energy due to a much longer period of contact."

Halim also says that since the AMIR will compact asphalt strong enough to last 15 to 20 years, rather than the present average of three to four years, it will provide both the government and the taxpayers with "tremendous savings".

He adds the new roller will result in even more savings for contractors because it can do the same job that now requires two or three different types of compaction equipment.

"Each machine for the contractor costs from $150,000 to $200,000 for a total cost of almost a half-million dollars" says Halim, "whereas with the new compactor, they will need only one machine costing about $200,000. In addition, they will need only one operator."

Halim says the invention of an innovative machine like the AMIR has caused Carleton to be "recognized as one of the leading experts in the world in the field of asphalt and roads." More than 40 articles have been published about AMIR in national and international academic journals and conference proceedings.

But he stresses that on a project of this size he is "only the tip of the iceberg," and needed support from Carleton's administration, faculty, staff and students.

"The AMIR was my idea, but many ideas die even before they are born if they are not given the right environment and the right care," says Halim, "Without Carleton, I wouldn't have been able to get AMIR to where it is today."























cb4 said:


> A lot of people are confused with persian, turkish, egyptian, and berber achievements. Please name the specific Arab country to avoid confusion....



There is no such confusion, they are all linked to Arabs by blood, and should all be considered Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

> There is no such confusion, they are all linked to Arabs by blood, and should all be considered Arabs.


That was one of the most 'unwise' thing someone can say.So you say Egyptians,Turks and Iranians can be considered Arabs?
Who says they are blood related?You should study some genetic books my friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## The SC

Era_923 said:


> That was one of the most 'unwise' thing someone can say.So you say Egyptians,Turks and Iranians can be considered Arabs?
> Who says they are blood related?You should study some genetic books my friends.



Well, without going that far to genetics, geography speaks for itself and history confirms the very close and intimate relation between these people, before and more so since the avenue of Islam.

Genetically speaking the Arabs precede all of these nationalities, according to the most recent archaeological and genetic sciences findings; the Arab gene has at least 60 000 years old history and traced back to 120 000 years ago from recent findings in Arabia, with studies from world reknown Universities.

Back to topic, If you have anything to contribute relating to the subject of this thread we will be very grateful to you.
Best regards.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*List of Arab Inventors in Egypt*




*194 inventions*
Arabian Inventors & Inventions


*List of Arab Inventors in UAE*




*65 inventions*
Arabian Inventors & Inventions

*List of Arab Inventors in Algeria*




*62*
Arabian Inventors & Inventions

*List of Arab Inventors in Marocco*





Arabian Inventors & Inventions



*List of Arab Inventors in Iraq*




28
Arabian Inventors & Inventions

*List of Arab Inventors in Lebanon*




165
Arabian Inventors & Inventions

*List of Arab Inventors in Libya*




Arabian Inventors & Inventions

*List of Arab Inventors in Mauritania*




Arabian Inventors & Inventions

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*List of Arab Inventors in Sudan*




Arabian Inventors & Inventions

*List of Arab Inventors in Syria*




Arabian Inventors & Inventions

*List of Arab Inventors in Tunisia*





Arabian Inventors & Inventions

*List of Arab Inventors in Yemen*





Arabian Inventors & Inventions

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## XTREME

Why do Arab, why not Muslims?


----------



## Wright

The poster has a very serious Arab fetish.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## FaujHistorian

Blind posters and their blind followers. What a pity. 

Just out of curiosity I checked the dude from Yemen.

Few clicks and it takes you to some patent website. Guess what that website saying?

Patent app dismissed. 

There goes the Arab chauvinism and their blind propagators. 

pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## The SC

XTREME said:


> Why do Arab, why not Muslims?



You can not do it on PDF that is why; they will consider it as a religious thread and will close it, i am telling you from experience, and these are the rules of PDF.

So here, all Muslims should be contributing due to their blood link to Arabia where Islam originated from.

So, please keep it on Topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Wright said:


> The poster has a very serious Arab fetish.



Coming from a known Zionist like you, your post is of no value to the thread, not even for trolling.


----------



## The SC

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *List of Arab Inventors in Sudan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabian Inventors & Inventions
> 
> *List of Arab Inventors in Syria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabian Inventors & Inventions
> 
> *List of Arab Inventors in Tunisia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabian Inventors & Inventions
> 
> *List of Arab Inventors in Yemen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabian Inventors & Inventions



These are around 900 inventions, excluding the GCC countries.


----------



## Banu Umayyah

I knew this title will attract many trolls with inferiority complex.
Since Arab means a person who Arabic is his first language, then science output is much higher than Iran or Turkey.


Wright said:


> The poster has a very serious Arab fetish.


He is Arab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wright

Banu Umayyah said:


> I knew this title will attract many trolls with inferiority complex.
> Since Arab means a person who Arabic is his first language, then science output is much higher than Iran or Turkey.
> .



Arab is a race isnt it? I mean you read stories of Arab racism to non Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Here is a good read about Arabic science in History, which shows how bright is the future for Arabic science, ounce everything is put in place again.

Saudi Aramco World : Rediscovering Arabic Science


President Obama, for instance, in his June 4, 2009 speech in Cairo, praised Muslims for their historical scientific and intellectual contributions to civilization:

It was Islam that carried the light of learning through so many centuries, paving the way for Europe&#8217;s Renaissance and Enlightenment. It was innovation in Muslim communities that developed the order of algebra; our magnetic compass and tools of navigation; our mastery of pens and printing; our understanding of how disease spreads and how it can be healed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Wright said:


> Arab is a race isnt it? I mean you read stories of Arab racism to non Arabs.



No Arab is not a race, Not by far. 

You can say being an Arab is like being an American, people who live close to each other who share a common culture and a common language. Race was never ever ever something of value in Arabic history, for instance if your parents gave birth to you in an Arabic country and you have assimilated yourself into that country with language and culture then you will be considered an Arab regardless of race or genetics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Banu Umayyah said:


> I knew this title will attract many trolls with inferiority complex.
> Since Arab means a person who Arabic is his first language, then science output is much higher than Iran or Turkey.
> 
> He is Arab.



You can't compare science output of 22 Arab countries with 450 million population with one nation,Iran or Turkey.Like it or not,Iran and Turkey lead the Islamic world and also western and cenral Asia and Africa in science output.That would be a good thing if all Islamic countries reached the highest point in science.

Btw,here's a good article about science output in ME
http://researchanalytics.thomsonreuters.com/m/pdfs/globalresearchreport-aptme.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Era_923 said:


> You can't compare science output of 22 Arab countries with 450 million population with one nation,Iran or Turkey.Like it or not,Iran and Turkey lead the Islamic world and also western and cenral Asia and Africa in science output.That would be a good thing if all Islamic countries reached the highest point in science.



On one side, you say Arab scientific output can not be compared with Iran and Turkey because Arabs are greater in number, then you say Iran and Turkey lead Western/Central Asia and Africa. Which Arab country except Egypt, which has only recently removed its long time dictator from power with much work left to be completed, has comparable population to Iran or Turkey? 

If you like to compare with less populated countries, then you can compare with so called "Israel" or Hong Kong or Singapore. They produce greater scientific output than Iran or Turkey in per capita terms. 

Arabs should start to see themselves as part of one Muslim Ummah, and beware of all those nonmuslim groups and also beware of countries like Iran, Turkey or others that would like to claim superiority over Arabs despite having very little to show for all those tall claims.

Not sure what "modern" means in the context of this thread, but I post some names to consider:

Dr Mostapha Musharrafa (contemporary of Albert Einstein, and praised by him; supposedly one of the first doctorates in science in the world)
Dr Sameera Mousa
Dr Farouk El Baz
Dr Ahmed Zewail 
Dr Hafid Aourag
(Numerous Iraqi scientists recognized for their genius during the reign of Saddam Hussein)
and many others

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*It's time to herald the Arabic science that prefigured Darwin and Newton*

In this era of intolerance and cultural tension, the west needs to appreciate the fertile scholarship that flowered with Islam

Watching the daily news stories of never-ending troubles, hardship, misery and violence across the Arab world and central Asia, it is not surprising that many in the west view the culture of these countries as backward, and their religion as at best conservative and often as violent and extremist.

I am on a mission to dismiss a crude and inaccurate historical hegemony and present the positive face of Islam. It has never been more timely or more resonant to explore the extent to which western cultural and scientific thought is indebted to the work, a thousand years ago, of Arab and Muslim thinkers.

What is remarkable, for instance, is that for over 700 years the international language of science was Arabic (which is why I describe it as "Arabic science"). More surprising, maybe, is the fact that one of the most fertile periods of scholarship and scientific progress in history would not have taken place without the spread of Islam across the Middle East, Persia, north Africa and Spain. I have no religious or political axe to grind. As the son of a Protestant Christian mother and a Shia Muslim father, I have nevertheless ended up without a religious bone in my body. However, having spent a happy and comfortable childhood in Iraq in the 60s and 70s, I confess to strong nostalgic motives for my fascination in the history of Arabic science.

If there is anything I truly believe, it is that progress through reason and rationality is a good thing - knowledge and enlightenment are always better than ignorance. I proudly share my worldview with one of the greatest rulers the Islamic world has ever seen: the ninth-century Abbasid caliph of Baghdad, Abu Ja'far Abdullah al-Ma'mun. Many in the west will know something of Ma'mun's more illustrious father, Harun al-Rashid, the caliph who is a central character in so many of the stories of the Arabian Nights. But it was Ma'mun, who came to power in AD813, who was to truly launch the golden age of Arabic science. His lifelong thirst for knowledge was such an obsession that he was to create in Baghdad the greatest centre of learning the world has ever seen, known throughout history simply as Bayt al-Hikma: the House of Wisdom.

We read in most accounts of the history of science that the contribution of the ancient Greeks would not be matched until the European Renaissance and the arrival of the likes of Copernicus and Galileo in the 16th century. The 1,000-year period sandwiched between the two is dismissed as the dark ages. But the scientists and philosophers whom Ma'mun brought together, and whom he entrusted with his dreams of scholarship and wisdom, sparked a period of scientific achievement that was just as important as the Greeks or Renaissance, and we cannot simply project the European dark ages on to the rest of the world.

Of course some Islamic scholars are well known in the west. The Persian philosopher Avicenna - born in AD980 - is famous as the greatest physician of the middle ages. His Canon of Medicine was to remain the standard medical text in the Islamic world and across Europe until the 17th century, a period of more than 600 years. But Avicenna was also undoubtedly the greatest philosopher of Islam and one of the most important of all time. Avicenna's work stands as the pinnacle of medieval philosophy.

But Avicenna was not the greatest scientist in Islam. For he did not have the encyclopedic mind or make the breadth of impact across so many fields as a less famous Persian who seems to have lived in his shadow: Abu Rayhan al-Biruni. Not only did Biruni make significant breakthroughs as a brilliant philosopher, mathematician and astronomer, but he also left his mark as a theologian, encyclopedist, linguist, historian, geographer, pharmacist and physician. He is also considered to be the father of geology and anthropology. The only other figure in history whose legacy rivals the scope of his scholarship would be Leonardo da Vinci. And yet Biruni is hardly known in the western world.

Many of the achievements of Arabic science often come as a surprise. For instance, while no one can doubt the genius of Copernicus and his heliocentric model of the solar system in heralding the age of modern astronomy, it is not commonly known that he relied on work carried out by Arab astronomers many centuries earlier. Many of his diagrams and calculations were taken from manuscripts of the 14th-century Syrian astronomer Ibn al-Shatir. Why is he never mentioned in our textbooks? Likewise, we are taught that English physician William Harvey was the first to correctly describe blood circulation in 1616. He was not. The first to give the correct description was the 13th-century Andalucian physician Ibn al-Nafees.

And we are reliably informed at school that Newton is the undisputed father of modern optics. School science books abound with his famous experiments with lenses and prisms, his study of the nature of light and its reflection, and the refraction and decomposition of light into the colours of the rainbow. But Newton stood on the shoulders of a giant who lived 700 years earlier. For without doubt one of the greatest of the Abbasid scientists was the Iraqi Ibn al-Haytham (born in AD965), who is regarded as the world's first physicist and as the father of the modern scientific method - long before Renaissance scholars such as Bacon and Descartes.

But what surprises many even more is that a ninth-century Iraqi zoologist by the name of al-Jahith developed a rudimentary theory of natural selection a thousand years before Darwin. In his Book of Animals, Jahith speculates on how environmental factors can affect the characteristics of species, forcing them to adapt and then pass on those new traits to future generations.

Clearly, the scientific revolution of the Abbasids would not have taken place if not for Islam - in contrast to the spread of Christianity over the preceding centuries, which had nothing like the same effect in stimulating and encouraging original scientific thinking. The brand of Islam between the beginning of the ninth and the end of the 11th century was one that promoted a spirit of free thinking, tolerance and rationalism. The comfortable compatibility between science and religion in medieval Baghdad contrasts starkly with the contradictions and conflict between rational science and many religious faiths in the world today.

The golden age of Arabic science slowed down after the 11th century. Many have speculated on the reason for this. Some blame the Mongols' destruction of Baghdad in 1258, others the change in attitude in Islamic theology towards science, and the lasting damage inflicted by religious conservatism upon the spirit of intellectual inquiry. But the real reason was simply the gradual fragmentation of the Abbasid empire and the indifference shown by weaker rulers towards science.

Why should this matter today? I would argue that, at a time of increased cultural and religious tensions , misunderstandings and intolerance, the west needs to see the Islamic world through new eyes. And, possibly more important, the Islamic world needs to see itself through new eyes and take pride in its rich and impressive heritage.

· Jim Al-Khalili is a professor of physics at the University of Surrey; he is the 2007 recipient of the Royal Society's Michael Faraday Prize

Jim Al-Khalili: It's time to herald the Arabic science that prefigured Darwin and Newton | Comment is free | The Guardian



Era_923 said:


> You can't compare science output of 22 Arab countries with 450 million population with one nation,Iran or Turkey.Like it or not,Iran and Turkey lead the Islamic world and also western and cenral Asia and Africa in science output.That would be a good thing if all Islamic countries reached the highest point in science.
> 
> Btw,here's a good article about science output in ME
> http://researchanalytics.thomsonreuters.com/m/pdfs/globalresearchreport-aptme.pdf



Have you heard about the Arab spring? so they are following on the footsteps of Turkey, Iran and even other non Muslim nations, like china for instance,or even the US and Europe or what is left of them.



Banglar Lathial said:


> On one side, you say Arab scientific output can not be compared with Iran and Turkey because Arabs are greater in number, then you say Iran and Turkey lead Western/Central Asia and Africa. Which Arab country except Egypt, which has only recently removed its long time dictator from power with much work left to be completed, has comparable population to Iran or Turkey?
> 
> If you like to compare with less populated countries, then you can compare with so called "Israel" or Hong Kong or Singapore. They produce greater scientific output than Iran or Turkey in per capita terms.
> 
> Arabs should start to see themselves as part of one Muslim Ummah, and beware of all those nonmuslim groups and also beware of countries like Iran, Turkey or others that would like to claim superiority over Arabs despite having very little to show for all those tall claims.
> 
> Not sure what "modern" means in the context of this thread, but I post some names to consider:
> 
> Dr Mostapha Musharrafa (contemporary of Albert Einstein, and praised by him; supposedly one of the first doctorates in science in the world)
> Dr Sameera Mousa
> Dr Farouk El Baz
> Dr Ahmed Zewail
> Dr Hafid Aourag
> (Numerous Iraqi scientists recognized for their genius during the reign of Saddam Hussein)
> and many others



They are modern by all means.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Banu Umayyah said:


> I knew this title will attract many trolls with inferiority complex.
> Since Arab means a person who Arabic is his first language, then science output is much higher than Iran or Turkey.
> 
> He is Arab.




Another issue with Arabs is that Arabs as a group have not publicized their efforts, achievements (and failures as well) and their side of the story to the world in sufficient number and ways. How many English language defence forum is run by Arabs? You (Arabs taken as one group) could have removed a lot of misconceptions propagated by Western and Zionist evil entities against Arabs. 

There was one global English language 24 hour news channel, Al Jazeera English, coming from the Arab world and I had high hopes initially. Presentation was sleek, professional, but overtly Western (British) in its editorial policy. No representation of Muslims or Islam in Al Jazeera English was also another policy failure. How many Al Jazeera English reporters or top management staff were not UK/Canada/ USA/Australia/Western citizens? How many were Arab citizens? How many were from other Muslim countries? How many of them catered to the Muslim masses? That's a topic for another discussion altogether. What nobody can deny, and I think Arabs will also admit this, is that Arabs have not highlighted their failures or successes as adamantly as some other countries like Iran, pakistan or Turkey. 

This is Ramadan, and I was warned by moderators for 'trolling' because I reminded that Saiful Azam (who shot down so called "Israeli" planes) is a Bangladeshi, not a Pakistani. These 3 countries have many more media outlets, childish "fans" who would argue like Indians for petty things, that might fool the gullible reader into thinking that somehow these 3 countries have achieved far more than Arabs, while in reality, Arabs have outdone these 3 countries in most fields despite being ruled by pathetic leaders that are mostly agents of the West or subservient to the West. 

If you had plenty of Arab members in various international and Arab fora in English and other foreign languages, various Arab reporters, promoters, in various important and more visible international arena highlighting Arab achievements, then all this nonsensical misconception generated by Western Zionist vindictive media could be countered. As I have mentioned in a reply in another thread, despite many chants and threats, the most that those 3 countries could do against so called "Israel" was using so called "Hezbollah" (which is Arab) to hit so called "Israel", or beat a hasty and meek retreat after getting its citizens killed, or bowing down in submission after being threatened to be bombed back to the stone age. 

*Arabs should start multiple English language fora of their own. * I know you operate many Arabic and French language fora, and I participate in some of them too. It's just that English is much more popular all around the world as an international language for communications amongst citizens of different countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

ARAB SCIENCE TODAY

To document the contributions of Arab countries to science today, we performed a bibliometric evaluation of the current biomedical research productivity in Arab countries, updating the relevant literature (10&#8659; , 11)&#8659; by analyzing data of the last decade and expanding on the issue with the use of various methods of measuring research output and the inclusion of more Arab countries. Although bibliometric analyses have several limitations, such as the inclusion of only a proportion of journals in indexing databases (12&#8659; , 13)&#8659; , the results of our study offer useful data about the biomedical research productivity in Arab countries during the last decade. The research productivity of 23 Arab countries was evaluated by three different methods. First, by using the PubMed search engine, we identified the number of biomedical articles in which the first author&#8217;s address was in one of the Arab countries for the period 1994&#8211;2003. We used a methodology similar to other bibliometric studies performed by our group (14)&#8659; .

In addition, the total number of articles originating from all Arab countries was calculated and compared with worldwide productivity. This method included the use of the Institute for Scientific Information (ISI) Essential Science Indicators (ESI) database. The ESI database provides science trends and statistical information derived from other ISI databases. At the time of our analysis (April 2005) a total of 4941 journals were included in the ESI database and were categorized into 22 broad scientific fields for the 10-year period 1995&#8211;2004. We focused our search on nine biomedical scientific fields: biology and biochemistry, clinical medicine, immunology, microbiology, molecular biology and genetics, multidisciplinary, neuroscience and behavior, psychiatry / psychology, and pharmacology and toxicology. Data in the ESI database is organized in various ways, including national rankings for research productivity in the above scientific fields. Thus, data pertaining to the total number of publications, total number of citations, as well as to the number of citations per paper for the examined 10-year period, was collected and evaluated for each of the 23 Arab countries. Some Arab countries did not have data in the ESI rankings because they did not pass the needed cumulative citation count threshold as set by ESI.

We also evaluated articles published in the top 50 clinical medicine journals as categorized in the ESI database, sorted on the basis of the number of citations per paper. Then, by making use of the ISI Web of Science &#8220;advanced search&#8221; tool, we identified articles in these journals in which at least one author had an address in an Arab country. We analyzed data on original articles only, excluding publication types such as letters, editorials, and news items. In order to adjust for confounders that affect research productivity, the average population and gross domestic product (GDP) for each country during the study period were calculated from data obtained from the online World Bank databases (15)&#8659; .

Raw and adjusted indicators for the biomedical research productivity of the Arab world during the last 10 years are shown in Table 1&#8659; . The last two columns present data adjusted for population size and GDP. Researchers from Saudi Arabia published the largest number of articles. However, when adjustments for population and GDP were made, Kuwait and Jordan, respectively, were the most productive. Looking at the cumulative indices of scientific production of the Arab countries, one may notice that although the population of these countries represented 4.6% of the global population and had 1.4% of the global GDP during the study period, they produced 0.5% of the biomedical research indexed in the PubMed database and 0.1% of the articles published in the top 50 clinical medicine journals. Only 30 articles from those published in the top 50 clinical medicine journals during the period 1994&#8211;2004 originated exclusively from Arab countries, whereas in 254 others there was also participation of authors from non-Arab countries [in 146, authors from the USA; and in 112, authors from Western Europe (there were co-authors from the USA, Western Europe, and Arab countries in some papers)].
View this table: Table 1
http://www.fasebj.org/content/20/10/1581/T1.expansion.html

Raw and adjusted indicators for biomedical research productivity of Arab countries

Most Arab countries located in the African continent produced less research, in absolute or adjusted numbers, than the majority of non-African Arab countries. Although researchers from Egypt and Morocco published a relatively large number of papers and received a good number of citations compared to researchers from other Arab countries, they ranked lower when the data for research productivity were adjusted for population and GDP.

Data regarding the number of articles indexed in PubMed, in which the first author&#8217;s address was in an Arab country, for the years 1994&#8211;2003 are presented in Table 2&#8659; . As shown, there was a continuous increase in the number of articles originating from Arab countries. In 1994 these articles represented 0.4% of the total articles indexed in PubMed, whereas this figure was 0.6% for 2003.

Table 2
http://www.fasebj.org/content/20/10/1581/T2.expansion.html
Number of articles indexed in PubMed for each Arab country during the years 1994&#8211;2003
Previous SectionNext Section

ON TO THE FUTURE

Biomedical research is important not only because of its direct significance for the health and well being of humans, but also because of the great economic advantages it affords. We are persuaded that the scientific community as well as the public and private funding organizations of Arab countries share the responsibility of increasing the funding for biomedical research and for improving the research infrastructure of each Arab country. Also, increased collaboration between Arab countries and their neighbours will offer a considerable benefit to those involved. Moreover, wealthy nations and regions, such as the USA and Europe, have the responsibility to assist Arab countries in their efforts to increase research productivity. This may be accomplished by incorporating well-trained Arab scientists in international research networks, and by helping them to stay in their home countries, thus increasing the local research productivity. Arabs have a long history of contribution to science, especially during the Arabic-Islamic Golden Age. However, political, social and economic problems have hampered scientists in Arab countries, making is difficult to optimize their capacity in research productivity in most scientific fields.

Arab science in the golden age (750


Table 1
Arab science in the golden age (750

Table 2
Arab science in the golden age (750


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Because Arabic is spoken by so many people across so many countries across such a vast swath of territory, hardly any Arab institutes published their works in English or European languages. Consequently, the true standing of Arab countries were always underrepresented in Western publications. Arabs should have paid attention to this issue as well considering the importance of the Arab world and its historical contributions.


----------



## The SC

The House of Wisdom 
How Arabic Science Saved Ancient Knowledge and Gave Us the Renaissance

Amazon.com: The House of Wisdom: How Arabic Science Saved Ancient Knowledge and Gave Us the Renaissance (9780143120568): Jim al-Khalili: Books


Modern times examples:
MIT 
MIT Arab Students Organization

Our list of previous Lifetime Achievement Award Winners can be found below:
1. Farouk El-Baz (Director of the Center for Remote Sensing at Boston University).
2. Hassan Ali (Professor Emeritus of Anaesthesia at the Massachusetts General Hospital).
3. Charles Elachi (Director of the Jet Propulsion Laboratory and VP of Caltech).
4. Huda Zoghbi (Professor at Baylor College of Medicine).
5. Ahmed Zewail (Director of the Physical Biology Center for Ultrafast Science and Technology at Caltech).
6. Mostafa El-Sayed (Director of the Laser Dynamics Laboratory at Georgia Institute of Technology).
7. Elias Zerhouni (Former Director of the National Institute of Health).
8. Fawwaz Ulaby (Former Provost of KAUST).

MIT-ASO Science and Technology Awards | MIT Arab Students Organization

Building a Knowledge Society in the Arab World

Arab societies need nurturing institutions and supportive policies to achieve a significant boost in knowledge production and creation, according to the new Arab Knowledge Report 2009. The report, launched by the UN Development Programme (UNDP) on 28 October, maintains that reforms in areas like the media and information technologies are vital if Arab societies are to bridge the knowledge gap.

The Arab Knowledge Report 2009: Towards productive intercommunication for knowledge, emphasises two central and mutually dependent premises. The first is the connection between knowledge, development and freedom. The second is the close relationship between the demands of development and the building of the knowledge society.

&#8220;With solid commitment and long-term vision, the route to the knowledge society will not be impossible,&#8221; asserted Adel El Shared, Vice Chairman and Managing Director of the Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum Foundation, which collaborated with UNDP on the report.

The report addresses the factors that impede the knowledge society in the Arab World and assesses the state of education, information and communication technologies, research and innovation in the region. It concludes with a roadmap for action so that the Arab World can integrate itself in a rapidly globalising knowledge society.

&#8220;Knowledge is a tool and a goal that influences all levels of society equally and involves all fields. It is a primary avenue for renaissance and human development in the region,&#8221; said Adel Abdellatif, Chief of the Regional Programme Division at UNDP&#8217;s Regional Bureau for Arab States. &#8220;But for this to happen, the right policy, institutional and funding environment must be in place for a knowledge society to materialize.

The report is the first product of the strategic partnership between the Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum Foundation and the UNDP which aims to issue a series of analytical reports on the state of knowledge in the Arab World.

Gateway to reform and development
The report highlights that progress has been achieved in areas of economic liberalisation in the Arab World, particularly in the Gulf, resulting in increased foreign investment, expansion in the role of the private sector in the production cycle and modernisation of the region&#8217;s infrastructure.

The report argues that the knowledge revolution at the global level offers possible entry points for reform in the region as a whole and calls for the Arab world&#8217;s involvement in the global knowledge revolution.

Education: meeting global standards
The report expresses concerns over the state of education in the Arab World. Efforts undertaken in many Arab countries since the 1990s are still to realise the goal of universal education and of meeting global standards with regard to occupational, technical and higher education.

The Arab Knowledge Report 2009 observes that &#8220;the lights of knowledge&#8221; have not yet reached all adults in equal measures. Major discrepancies &#8212;such as between males and females and between younger and older adults&#8212; persist between Arab countries and within them.

Women make up some two thirds of the 60 million Arab people who are illiterate. Close to nine million primary school-aged children in the Arab countries do not attend school, and among those who do, over a large number do not pursue education beyond the basic level, hampering economic growth and sustainable development in the region as a whole.

Moreover, the quality of university education needs addressing, says the report. Often, it lacks emphasis in specialized science and modern techniques, including up-to-date communication technology. As a result, the region lacks a critical mass of highly skilled professionals equipped with the ability to innovate and capable of answering the needs of the marketplace.

Progress in ICT
Arab countries have recorded an improvement in technological performance surpassing any other region of the world in 2008, according the report.
Four Arab countries &#8211;the United Arab Emirates, Qatar, Bahrain and Kuwait &#8212; are listed among the 50 countries in the world most ready for investment in this area.
In addition, the increase in the number of Arabic users of the Internet is the highest among the top 10 languages used on the Internet, with almost 60 million Arabic-speakers today.

This exponential growth in Internet use promises greater potentials for success in promoting technological applications in various fields and for enhancing Arabic knowledge performance in general.

The Arab Knowledge Report 2009 stresses the need for further research to understand the interaction of the Arabic language with technological developments in terms of recognition, voice reproduction and semantics. Additionally, the Report reveals that the necessary investment in information and communication technology for the Arab region may surpass the resources of any one Arab country and urges enhanced cooperation.

Research and innovation
Arab innovation performance remains by far the weakest point in the current Arab knowledge landscape, concludes the report. Despite the efforts of scientists and researchers in the region, the low levels of investment by Arab countries in research and development impacts negatively on Arab innovation performance in both quantitative and qualitative terms.

Spending on scientific research does not exceed 0.3 percent of GDP in most Arab countries, 97 percent of which depends on government funding. Levels of annual expenditures on scientific research per capita in the Arab world do not exceed US$10, compared to US$33 in Malaysia, and US $1,304 in Finland.

Moreover, unlike the industrialized world, Arab scientific research agencies are usually attached to higher education institutions rather than to production and service sectors.

Following decades of absence from scientific publishing, Arab researchers and scientists now account for 1.1 percent of global scientific publishing. Yet, the number of patents registered with national institutions remains minimal, finds the report.
Action plan for a future knowledge society

The report proposes an action plan towards integrating the Arab region into the global knowledge society. The plan rests on three interlinked pillars &#8211; broadening freedom of thought and expression in the region, responding better to the development needs of the society, and participating in the global knowledge revolution.

Global Arab Network

http://www.english.globalarabnetwork.com/200911123586/Technology/building-a-knowledge-society-in-the-arab-world.html


----------



## The SC

Arab world

Declaration on Media and Information Literacy adopted by Fez International Forum

The push for Arabic content online

The Web (Barely) Speaks Arabic

Developing a Knowledge Management Strategy for the Arab World

Towards Information Society - National e-Strategies in the Arab World

Arab Media Outlook 2009-2013: Inspiring Local Content

UNESCO-supported e-learning association launched in Middle East

Bringing e-Books to Africa and the Middle East. Infrastructure, economics and censorship are major issues

Arab Knowledge Report 2009: Towards Productive Intercommunication for Knowledge 

Typekit For Arabophones: Arabic Fonts When You Want Them

Arab world | </br></br>IFAP Information Society Observatory


----------



## Joe Shearer

Banu Umayyah said:


> I knew this title will attract many trolls with inferiority complex.
> Since Arab means a person who Arabic is his first language, then science output is much higher than Iran or Turkey.
> 
> *He is Arab*.



Why hold it against him?

Let us be open-minded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinnerman108

There indeed was a period of Arabic science.

That came to an abrupt stop when Ibn Rushd ( Aviross ) was substituted by Ghazali.

This is a crime, that we can NEVER EVER forgive.

Today, Islam and Muslims are what we are, because of this single mistake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banu Umayyah

Wright said:


> Arab is a race isnt it? I mean you read stories of Arab racism to non Arabs.


No its not. It used to mean Qahtan and Adnan tribes until the Arabization - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia of other peoples.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Arabian Inventors & Inventions


----------



## Banu Umayyah

Syrian Lion said:


> Arabian Inventors & Inventions


The link says a list of Arab investors!


----------



## Syrian Lion

Banu Umayyah said:


> The link says a list of Arab investors!


and their inventions


----------



## FaujHistorian

salman108 said:


> There indeed was a period of Arabic science.
> 
> That came to an abrupt stop when Ibn Rushd ( Aviross ) was substituted by Ghazali.
> 
> This is a crime, that we can NEVER EVER forgive.
> 
> Today, Islam and Muslims are what we are, because of this single mistake.




Well said. Unfortunately it won't be accepted by the zealots propagating Arab's phantom power. They will continue doing cut and paste cut n paste of endless ramblings about a culture that is dead last in today's world. 



These blind robots do not realize some fundamental facts. 

Science is not Arabic, Islamic, Christian, Pakistani, Irani or Timbuktu-in. 

Science is simply a pursuit of knowledge and truth in the physical world. It can be carried by anyone who is interested in putting time and effort. Search of knowledge is not dependent on dictators or democrats. Most of the scientific achievement occurred in Europe even when the region was ruled by some of the worst kings and queens. So anyone giving excuse that Arabs didn't get anything done because of Hosni Mubarak, is sore loser. 

If an Arab achieves scientifically it, he is not contributing to some Arabic mumbo jumbo, he is contributing to "science".

If a Jewish person pursues scientific knowledge, his achievements are for anyone interested in that field regardless of religion or race.


This thread is nothing but a flame bait by a well known poster. No matter what this poster does, he can never hide the fact that the heart of modern day Arabs (aka Saudi arabia) have been dead scientifically and intellectually for 1000s of years. 

peace

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhairava

Mosamania said:


> for instance if your parents gave birth to you in an Arabic country and you have assimilated yourself into that country with language and culture then you will be considered an Arab regardless of race or genetics.



Is that why GCC countries dont give citizenship to even long staying residents ?

Maybe what you said about Arab not being a race as true as Semitic is the race...but that part of about being considered Arab if you learn the language and "assimilate" [ a highly subjective word] is ****-n-bull.

Tell me, what do you mean by assimilation in this context ? Can a Malayalee Muslim born in Saudi and living there for all of his life and who can speak flawless Arabic be considered an Arab ?


----------



## Banu Umayyah

Bhairava said:


> Is that why GCC countries dont give citizenship to even long staying residents ?
> 
> Maybe what you said about Arab not being a race as true as Semitic is the race...but that part of about being considered Arab if you learn the language and "assimilate" [ a highly subjective word] is ****-n-bull.
> 
> Tell me, what do you mean by assimilation in this context ? Can a Malayalee Muslim born in Saudi and living there for all of his life and who can speak flawless Arabic be considered an Arab ?


No. Yes.
Depends on your definition.
As for citizenship, GCC countries have a very small demographics and high income which attracts many other people, so its understandable why citizenship is difficult to get. Otherwise, it severely change the local demographic.


----------



## INDIC

Banu Umayyah said:


> No. Yes.
> Depends on your definition.
> As for citizenship, GCC countries have a very small demographics and high income which attracts many other people, so its understandable why citizenship is difficult to get. Otherwise, it severely change the local demographic.



What about stateless Arabs in Kuwait.


----------



## INDIC

--double Post--


----------



## Banu Umayyah

FaujHistorian said:


> he can never hide the fact that the heart of modern day Arabs (aka Saudi arabia) have been dead scientifically and intellectually for 1000s of years.
> 
> peace


Almost all Arab scientist and philosophers in the Islamic golden age were originally from Arabian peninsula, so you are wrong.
Alhazen for example is considered the first modern scientist.Ibn al Haytham - The First Scientist - Alhazen - Ibn al Haitham - Biography - Bradley Steffens


----------



## Banu Umayyah

Double post.


----------



## Banu Umayyah

Gigawatt said:


> What about stateless Arabs in Kuwait.


They should of course have gotten the citizenship a long time ago.


----------



## The SC

Banu Umayyah said:


> The link says a list of Arab investors!



Arab Inventors to display their inventions to Arab Investors, that is what it means.



FaujHistorian said:


> Well said. Unfortunately it won't be accepted by the zealots propagating Arab's phantom power. They will continue doing cut and paste cut n paste of endless ramblings about a culture that is dead last in today's world.
> 
> 
> 
> These blind robots do not realize some fundamental facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Science is not Arabic, Islamic, Christian, Pakistani, Irani or Timbuktu-in.
> 
> Science is simply a pursuit of knowledge and truth in the physical world. It can be carried by anyone who is interested in putting time and effort. Search of knowledge is not dependent on dictators or democrats. Most of the scientific achievement occurred in Europe even when the region was ruled by some of the worst kings and queens. So anyone giving excuse that Arabs didn't get anything done because of Hosni Mubarak, is sore loser.
> 
> If an Arab achieves scientifically it, he is not contributing to some Arabic mumbo jumbo, he is contributing to "science".
> 
> If a Jewish person pursues scientific knowledge, his achievements are for anyone interested in that field regardless of religion or race.
> 
> 
> This thread is nothing but a flame bait by a well known poster. No matter what this poster does, he can never hide the fact that the heart of modern day Arabs (aka Saudi arabia) have been dead scientifically and intellectually for 1000s of years.
> 
> peace



If this thread is but a flame, it means it is burning you somehow!
Your hatred of Arabs is Obvious, but most postings are facts with proofs to back them up, while your posting is of no real value at all.


----------



## livingdead

I like prof Jim Al Khalili and his programs about science on bbc. Especially about the discovery of elements and periodic table was fascinating.

BTW can iraqis be called arab?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yyetttt

Pakistan is strongest Muslim nation


----------



## livingdead

jellodragon said:


> Pakistan is strongest Muslim nation


Wrong threa mate.


----------



## Sinnerman108

FaujHistorian said:


> Well said. Unfortunately it won't be accepted by the zealots propagating Arab's phantom power. They will continue doing cut and paste cut n paste of endless ramblings about a culture that is dead last in today's world.
> 
> 
> 
> These blind robots do not realize some fundamental facts.
> 
> Science is not Arabic, Islamic, Christian, Pakistani, Irani or Timbuktu-in.
> 
> Science is simply a pursuit of knowledge and truth in the physical world. It can be carried by anyone who is interested in putting time and effort. Search of knowledge is not dependent on dictators or democrats. Most of the scientific achievement occurred in Europe even when the region was ruled by some of the worst kings and queens. So anyone giving excuse that Arabs didn't get anything done because of Hosni Mubarak, is sore loser.
> 
> If an Arab achieves scientifically it, he is not contributing to some Arabic mumbo jumbo, he is contributing to "science".
> 
> If a Jewish person pursues scientific knowledge, his achievements are for anyone interested in that field regardless of religion or race.
> 
> 
> This thread is nothing but a flame bait by a well known poster. No matter what this poster does, he can never hide the fact that the heart of modern day Arabs (aka Saudi arabia) have been dead scientifically and intellectually for 1000s of years.
> 
> peace


 


The SC said:


> Arab Inventors to display their inventions to Arab Investors, that is what it means.
> 
> 
> 
> If this thread is but a flame, it means it is burning you somehow!
> Your hatred of Arabs is Obvious, but most postings are facts with proofs to back them up, while your posting is of no real value at all.



I did not expect a lot of people to quote what I said, and the results unfortunately confirmed what I expected.
See how people have reacted, without going to the root cause of things.

I sincerely hope, that Muslims in general, learn from the mistakes they have made and adapt accordingly.

Just Google Ibn Rushd ( he was Spanish ). It will be best 30 minutes you will spend.


----------



## The SC

There was no Spain at the time of Ibn Rushd, it was called Andalusia, a province of the Muslim Arab Empire.
Google Andalusia instead and you will be very happy, it had thousands of Ibn Rushd.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Abu al-Walid Muhammad ibn Ahmad ibn Rushd, better known in the Latin West as Averroes, lived during a unique period in Western intellectual history, in which interest in philosophy and theology was waning in the Muslim world and just beginning to flourish in Latin Christendom. Just fifteen years before his birth, the great critic of Islamic philosophy, al-Ghazzali (1058-1111), had died after striking a blow against Muslim Neoplatonic philosophy, particularly against the work of the philosopher Ibn Sina (Avicenna). From such bleak circumstances emerged the Spanish-Muslim philosophers, of which the jurist and physician Ibn Rushd came to be regarded as the final and most influential Muslim philosopher, especially to those who inherited the tradition of Muslim philosophy in the West.

His influential commentaries and unique interpretations on Aristotle revived Western scholarly interest in ancient Greek philosophy, whose works for the most part had been neglected since the sixth century. He critically examined the alleged tension between philosophy and religion in the Decisive Treatise, and he challenged the anti-philosophical sentiments within the Sunni tradition sparked by al-Ghazzali. This critique ignited a similar re-examination within the Christian tradition, influencing a line of scholars who would come to be identified as the &#8220;Averroists.&#8221;

Ibn Rushd contended that the claim of many Muslim theologians that philosophers were outside the fold of Islam had no base in scripture. His novel exegesis of seminal Quranic verses made the case for three valid &#8220;paths&#8221; of arriving at religious truths, and that philosophy was one if not the best of them, therefore its study should not be prohibited. He also challenged Asharite, Mutazilite, Sufi, and &#8220;literalist&#8221; conceptions of God&#8217;s attributes and actions, noting the philosophical issues that arise out of their notions of occasionalism, divine speech, and explanations of the origin of the world. Ibn Rushd strived to demonstrate that without engaging religion critically and philosophically, deeper meanings of the tradition can be lost, ultimately leading to deviant and incorrect understandings of the divine.

This article provides an overview of Ibn Rushd&#8217;s contributions to philosophy, emphasizing his commentaries, his original works in Islamic philosophy, and his lasting influence on medieval thought and the Western philosophical tradition.

http://www.iep.utm.edu/ibnrushd/

He came with nothing new to Islam but to the Christian west.
Everything he strived for was already in the Koran, where it is clearly said and encouraged to challenge the word of god (The Koran) by *any imaginable mean* (obviously Including philosophy), and no one have succeeded till today!


----------



## The SC

November launch for Saudi-made satellite



RIYADH, 25 August &#8212; Saudi Arabia will launch a third communications satellite in November with the help of a Russian rocket from Kazakhstan.

Prince Turki ibn Saud, supervisor of the Space Research Institute, told Arab News that the satellite was designed and made entirely by a Saudi team.

He said the satellite will be used for purely commercial, non-military purposes.

Saudi Arabia launched two satellites in September 2000 from Kazakhstan by a Russian military rocket which are in orbit 650 kms above the earth.

The third satellite to be launched by Saudi Arabia can provide vital data on weather conditions and oil exploration besides monitoring the movement of vehicles in remote regions of the Kingdom.

"The King Abdul Aziz City for Science and Technology is currently designing and making a series of Saudi satellites to achieve the city&#8217;s objectives," he pointed out. The institute is an affiliate of KACST.

Prince Turki called upon Saudi businessmen to invest in the services to be provided by the new satellites.

The two satellites launched by the Kingdom in the past have been designed by Saudi scientists. Saudi Arabia is the second Arab country after Egypt to launch satellites.

The Saudi satellites are designed to have a weight of 10 kilos or more. Each one of them will cost SR3.75 million ($1 million) excluding the cost of launching.

The Space Research Institute and the Center for Remote Sensing are entrusted with the task of providing remote sensing technology including satellite imagery and data for the public and private sectors.

These images and data are vital to researches in areas like agriculture, geology, mapping and natural disaster studies.

The Kingdom has undertaken several research projects in remote sensing and space research.

It has already completed an important study on the Red Sea fish resources and another on environmental pollution in the country.

An exploratory study project on the mineral resources has also been implemented by specialized scientific institutes at KACST in collaboration with the Ministry of Petroleum and Minerals.

November launch for Saudi-made satellite | ArabNews


----------



## The SC

&#8220;Made in the Arab World&#8221; competition

&#8220;Made in the Arab world&#8221; competition aims to extract the Arab youth&#8217;s innovations ideas in the field of science and information, by link the academic and professional scientific research with the industry community, to solve the technological and scientific problems that face the Arab countries, also to help producing and developing the high marketing value products.

&#8220;Made in the Arab world&#8221; competition&#8217;s goals:

- Establish link between the Academic research and technology and communication market, in the entire Arab region.

- Develop the participants&#8217; entrepreneur skills through holding interactive training workshops.

- Identify the Arab youth innovations in the field of science and technology.

The &#8220;Made in the Arab world&#8221; competitions levels:

There were 3 levels for the participants in the Competition, they were:

- College student level and their graduation projects.

- The universities&#8217; staff and the researches centers.

- The technicians level, in a condition of not receiving any funding form any organization.

The &#8220;Made in Arab world&#8221; competition&#8217;s finals came at the end of long chain form the local competition in the Arab countries that participated in the competition, then the winners in the local competitions competed with each other in the final ceremony that held in Egypt.

The winners in the competition received financial prizes; also they will be able to participate in the Arab Technology Business Plan Competition (TBPC).

To know more about the competition, you can go for the following URL:

http://mia.astf.net/


The Arab Technology Business Plan Competition

The encouragement of the research and innovate in the field of science and technology is From The Arab Science and Technology Foundation&#8217;s (ASTF) belief, so ASTF supported a lot of Scientific competitions in order to identify and develop the Arab youth innovation in the field of technology, and funded it financially.

From these scientific competitions: The Arab Technology business plans competition (TBPC).

The Arab Technology Business Plan Competition considered as regional competition for Arab youth, that organized by ASTF with cooperation with Intel international company. TBP competition helps Arab youth to present their innovation to the Arab investors and businessmen who interest in investing in science and technology.

The winners in the competition get financial funding for their projects, the first place prize: 10,000 $, and the Second place prize: 6,000$, and the third place prize: 4,000$.

For more information about the Arab Technology Business Plan Competition, go to the following URL:

The Arab Technology Business Plan Competition


The Arab Investing Forum In Science and Technology

Arab Investing Forum in Science and Technology, Considered as one of the most important Arab investing gathering in the Arab region in the north Africa and Middle east, where a lot of businessmen, investors, venture capital companies represents, and starts up projects&#8217; owners from all over the world.

The Arab Science and Technology Foundation (ASTF) organized 7 forums, where 950 investors participated from 36 Arab and Foreign countries. Also 15 workshops were organized on the forum sideline, these workshops assist in training the starts up projects&#8217; owners.

The Arab Investing Forum covers many scientific vital fields, like:

- Technology and information. 

- The renewable and new energy.

- Construction and material science.

- Oil and gas and petrochemicals.

- Agriculture.

- Education.

- Transportation. 

- Medicine and pharmacy and health care.

- Water Desalination.

- Electric device and Electronics.

- Environmental sector and a lot of sectors that related to technology.

As a result of holding the investing forums, About 15 million US Dollar was invested, and about 63 starts up companies were supported and 22 companies were invested in, Also 7 projects participated in the investing forum get patent.

Mr. Wessam El-Rebdy from ASTF&#8217;s Amman office supervised on the Arab Investing Forum.

Investing in Science and technology


----------



## The SC

made in arabia 

Made In

Saudi Arabia

"One American businessman put it this way: 'Now is the time to be a Saudi; his time has come."

Written by William Tracy
Photographed by Burnett H. Moody
Additional photographs by William Tracy and S. M. Amin

This February Saudi Arabia made two startling announcements. The first was that General Motors, the world's largest industrial corporation, was establishing a multi-million dollar assembly plant in the kingdom. The second was that Nissan Motor Co. of Japan would build a $20-million truck assembly plant.

To those who persist in seeing the Arab East, and especially Saudi Arabia, in the outdated context of deserts and Bedouins, the idea of cars, buses and trucks rolling off assembly lines in Riyadh or Jiddah must be astonishing. But to those who know, the GM announcement is simply additional evidence that the Arab East, as Newsweek wrote recently, is on the verge "of the most spectacular industrial revolution the world has seen in the last quarter century."

Oil aside, that would still be a considerable overstatement as regards Saudi Arabia today, where nothing comparable to the giant industrial complexes of the United States, Japan or Germany yet exists. But considering the enormous handicaps that the kingdom has had to overcome and the late start that it made, its progress is already impressive and its future exciting. For example: Internal consumption of refined oil products shot from a mere half-million barrels in 1950 to 20 million barrels, 40 times as much, in 1972; and 16 percent up from just the previous year. Electricity generation increased from 442 million kilowatts in 1967 to 977.6 million in 1972, 130 percent in just five years. Saudia, the national airline, last year posted its first million-passenger year and announced that it is now the biggest airline in the Middle East. And, economists say, the real takeoff is just beginning.

One American businessman put it this way: "Now is the time to be a Saudi; his time has come." Saudi businessmen agree. "Industry in any modern sense," says Wahid bin Zagir of the Jiddah Chamber of Commerce, "was not introduced in this country until the early 1950's, and haphazardly at that. But already the situation has changed. The government is spending enormous sums to build the necessary physical infrastructure and to create the modern administrative structure needed both to regulate and encourage manufacturing. We have a growing body of skilled workers, widespread consumer prosperity, increased contacts with the outside world and an entirely new breed of industrialists."

Wahid bin Zagir, though hardly typical, is himself one of the new breed. Plain-spoken, heavyset, Bin Zagir has a degree in economics from England's Durham University and at 39 has served on the boards of an airline, a bank, a government commission and a university. He was formerly mayor of Jiddah and is now vice-president of Jiddah's Chamber of Commerce. Growing up in an established merchant family with several generations of experience in importing and selling soaps and toiletries, Bin Zagir, a few years ago, sensed that the Saudi market was ready to support a local manufacturing effort. After studies of the market and negotiations abroad he went into partnership with Unilever International to manufacture in Saudi Arabia such well-known brands as Lux and Lifebuoy soaps and Sunsilk shampoo.

You meet them more and more often in Saudi Arabia these days, this new breed of young men, bright, articulate, many of them graduates of U.S. or British universities and all intensely proud of Saudi Arabia's present mushrooming development, confident of their own ability to grasp the opportunities suddenly opening to them in their ancient desert land and imbued with what Robert Graham, correspondent of Britain's prestigious Financial Times, describes as "suddenly, an air of purpose."

Skeptics might say the air of purpose was a long time in coming. Pastoral and poor as recently as 30 years ago, the kingdom's economic base, prior to the discovery of oil, rested almost entirely on skimpy agriculture, taxes, customs duties and a small income from pilgrims to Mecca. Oil, of course, changed that, but it was not until the early 1960's that concerned government officials began to move away from almost complete dependence on petroleum toward industrialization.

To do so Saudi Arabia, like other developing countries of Africa and Asia, had first to face up to some hard facts: wide spread illiteracy, serious cultural obstacles and an almost total absence of the infrastructure vital to economic diversification: electricity, roads, harbors, railways, airports, telephones, mines, machinery, skilled labor and administrative and technological know-how.

For many countries these were, and still are, insurmountable obstacles. To simultaneously educate an entire populace, construct transportation facilities throughout the country, install modern communications, expand agriculture, bring in experts, provide plants and machinery, require massive expenditures which most emerging nations simply cannot afford.

Saudi Arabia can. As the largest oil exporting country in the world Saudi Arabia today has virtually unlimited capital which&#8212;especially since the mid 1960's&#8212;it has been pouring into a staggering variety of projects that are transforming the kingdom.

Just this year, for example, the kingdom will spend nearly $300 million for the new Jiddah International Airport and pilgrimage center; an estimated $340 million for the 400-mile Taif-Abha-Jizan highway in the mountainous southwest; and $55 million for the Red Sea to Arabian Gulf "backbone" telecommunications project linking Jiddah, Mecca, Taif, Riyadh, Hofuf and Dammam with microwave and coaxial cable.

Projects such as these are the end results of long and careful research conducted by Saudi planners with the help of experts from the Ford Foundation, various United Nations agencies and private consulting firms which the government, with laudable foresight, began to bring in some 10 years ago to give their counsel. From their studies and recommendations gradually developed a sweeping, three-phase program, calling for, first, massive government spending on the basics (education, social services, roads, docks, communications); second, industrial and agricultural development (mineral resource exploration, heavy industry plant construction, irrigation projects); and third, stimulation of private enterprise (tax concessions, legislation, loans).

This program was formalized in 1970 in the Five Year National Development Plan, a 227-page document prepared by the 90-man staff (80 percent Saudi) of the Central Planning Organization headed by University of California graduate Hisham Nazer, with an assist from a six-man consulting team of economists brought in from the prestigious Stanford Research Institute.

"The basic idea," Mr. Nazer explained at a luncheon meeting of the American-Arab Association at New York's St. Regis Hotel last September, "is to increase industry's share in our GDP from a current 6.7 percent to a level where it can be comfortably felt that oil's share is no longer the exclusive factor."

A glance at a recent national budget shows where the first plan puts its emphasis. According to a budget breakdown for the year 1972-73, more than 2,000 miles of new highways were under construction, 28,100 telephone lines were being installed, and planning had begun on submarine communication cables&#8212;in the Red Sea and the Arabian Gulf&#8212;and on two satellite ground stations. The Information Ministry had started work on a new television network in the south and installed new radio transmitters in the north. New airport terminal buildings were being built in three cities, new runways at three others. Four seaports were being expanded and large amounts of national funds were allocated to numerous municipalities needing road paving, street lighting, sewage systems and public housing. The budget also showed that 144 new boys' schools, 109 girls' schools, 80 anti-illiteracy schools for adults and 1,400 additional classrooms for existing schools were planned or underway, and that large sums had been earmarked for new buildings at universities and colleges in Jiddah, Mecca, Medina, Riyadh and Dhahran.

In the 1973-74 budget&#8212;up 72.8 percent to $6.4 billion&#8212;such development projects accounted for 62.5 percent of the total allocations. Transportation and communications, for example, received $640 million, a 60-percent increase, and education received $630 million, up 40 percent from 1972-73.

For the second phase of the program&#8212;industrial and agricultural development&#8212;the 1972-73 budget provided about $130 million for mineral exploration, electric power subsidies and direct industrial investments, and another $170 million for irrigation, drainage, dams, wells, Bedouin settlement, building or maintaining five sea-water desalination plants and constructing drinking-water distribution systems in 14 towns and cities.

Considerable funds were also channeled into the kingdom through the General Petroleum and Mineral Organization (Petromin), a sort of state-owned, semi-autonomous public corporation set up in 1962 and authorized to enter partnerships with private local and foreign capital. Initially Petromin concentrated on several oil-related projects, but later turned to mineral exploration too. Since then air and land teams have found rock salt, marble and promising traces of magnesium, lead, zinc, silver and gold. Substantial deposits of iron and copper now only await roads and water supplies to be exploited, with copper receiving priority attention. In February, for example, two Japanese firms agreed to explore a 4,000-square-mile concession area rich in copper, lead and zinc.

More recently, Petromin has moved directly into industrial development. On the Red Sea coast south of Jiddah Petromin built a steel rolling mill which was initially plagued by problems but in 1970 turned out 85,000 tons, principally long reinforcing rods for concrete, and is currently meeting about a third of the steel requirements in the Western Province. On the Arabian Gulf coast near Dammam and the natural gas sources which provide both its power and its principal source of raw material, Petromin built a nitrogenous fertilizer plant which produced 92,250 tons in 1971. SAFCO, as it's called, the Saudi Arabian Fertilizers Company, is owned 51 percent by Petromin and 49 percent by private Saudi investors. The company has a technical aid agreement with Occidental Petroleum and a marketing arrangement with Inter Ore. Starting with nothing but natural gas, air and steam, the plant produces ammonia (sold in Saudi Arabia, Qatar and Kuwait) and urea, exported to Sudan, Yemen, Afghanistan, Pakistan and India. A by-product is sulphuric acid, which is shipped to Bahrain and Qatar and within Saudi Arabia is sold to an oil company, a detergent factory and a sea-water desalination plant. SAFCO represents a $20-million capital investment and employs 523 workers, of whom 320 are Saudi Arabs, others Egyptian, Jordanian, British and American.

For Saudi Arabia this is big business. But it's only a sample of what government planners have in mind. For in Arabia abundant natural gas is produced along with oil as a joint product and Petromin now envisions two ways of exploiting its enormous potential.

The first is as cheap energy. Some gas is currently used for electric power production, desalination and in manufacturing fertilizer, cement and glass. Far larger quantities could be used to fuel power-hungry aluminum smelters such as those now operating on nearby Bahrain. A feasibility study is underway for an aluminum plant with a capacity of 140,000 tons per year. And already a preliminary agreement has been signed between Petromin, two Japanese companies, Nippon Steel and Nippon Kokan, and the U.S. firm, Marconi Corporation to build a $500-million steel mill near the port of Jubail, close to Eastern Province gas sources. It is planned to have an initial capacity of one million tons yearly, rising in increments to five million. Ore will be brought from Brazil in specially-constructed bulk ships capable of carrying oil on their homeward voyage.

The steel mill may be one of the largescale projects referred to in a recent Washington Post article which reported that confidential discussions were going on in the kingdom on industrial proposals costing up to a total of $5 billion. But the other projects will be part of an envisioned petrochemical complex using gas not just as fuel, but as raw material. One such project, announced in December 1973 with a 1978 completion date, is an agreement with Mitsubishi Corporation and Mitsubishi Petrochemical Company to build an ethylene plant with a yearly capacity of 500,000 tons and derivative products such as polyethylene and propylene produced to scale. A preliminary agreement was also reached on a methanol plant with a yearly capacity of about 3.5 million tons.

The third phase&#8212;stimulation of the private sector&#8212;is also moving. After a cautious beginning two decades ago, private industry is taking increasingly ambitious and confident strides.

In 1961 Saudi Arabia published its first comprehensive regulations governing and encouraging the investment of local capital and in 1963 gathered foreign investments under the same umbrella. The two laws provided for such concrete support as customs exemptions on imported machinery, spare parts and raw material, elimination of export duties on products, five-year tax holidays and, in some cases, tariff protection.

According to Abdul Majid Kayyal of the Ministry of Commerce and Industry, the sometimes touchy tariff protection provision has been carefully considered. "If we determine that a manufacturer will be able to assure reasonable prices, sufficient quantity to supply the market and quality, we offer limited protection by temporarily raising customs duties on competitive imports." Bin Zagir at the Chamber of Commerce adds, "We don't want to encourage the growth of industry at the expense of the consumer. Then, too, if local manufacturers can't meet international standards we will never capture export markets."

Compared to the headlong rush into prestigious, and frequently wasteful, industrialization schemes in many developing countries this policy seems eminently sensible. Furthermore, as the dry language of a recent report to investors by New York's First National City Bank suggests, it works. "Tariff protection is likely to be available only to efficient industries which can remain roughly competitive with imported goods. A number of Saudi industrialists have demonstrated that this can be done."

Other factors encouraging to investors are Saudi Arabia's refusal to impose currency controls&#8212;many nations have heavy restrictions on the movement of capital&#8212;its firm commitment to free enterprise and its record of political stability. And if the local market is small, the prosperity of neighboring Arabian Gulf countries tends to expand it significantly.

One of the only roadblocks remaining, in fact, is the acute shortage of management and technical personnel and trained labor. The Citibank report singles out this problem for comment. "In spite of the tremendous achievements in developing the kingdom's educational system in the past 20 years, there is expected to be a severe shortage during the 70's of professional and managerial people." An American working with the Central Planning Organization explains, "The manpower problem is Saudi Arabia's most basic problem, and perhaps one of its most intractable. I'm optimistic that under the plan, financial resources are now being channeled into education as much as can be effectively used, but it will still be some years yet before the numbers of qualified men available will be large enough."

In the meantime the government is building and staffing vocational training institutes throughout the country, foreign companies involved in joint-venture projects are obliged contractually to provide for the training of local youths and, when enough skilled Saudi workmen are simply not available, work permits are granted to bring in sufficient expatriate technicians to do the job.

The government also provides industrial sites at nominal rents and has built industrial estates in Dammam, Jiddah and Riyadh which, says Abdulla Sulaim, a young Saudi who studied civil engineering at St. Martin's College in Washington, provide industries with what they need. "Aside from the surveyed plots available for factory sites, each estate has a network of roads, fresh water, sewers, lights and power. There is also a landscaped central service area with administration building, post office, police station, cafeteria, a model factory building, fire department and central machine shops."

The three estates are managed by the government's Industrial Studies and Development Center in Riyadh, a semi-autonomous agency whose chairman is the Minister of Commerce and Industry and which maintains working ties with the Ministry of Finance, the Ministry of Technical Education, Petromin and the Central Planning Organization. The center was established in 1967, staffed then by less than a dozen enthusiastic researchers. In 1973 its work&#8212;feasibility, marketing and pre-investment studies&#8212;kept 127 busy. One hundred were Saudi Arabs, 20 were Arabs from neighboring countries, and seven UN experts on loan from Germany, Sweden and India. During the year the center conducted feasibility studies for factories to produce electric cables, table salt, sugar, and paper and paper products utilizing palm wood. For bicycles, a study showed that with an investment of $320,000 a plant could be built to manufacture about half of Saudi Arabia's annual imports of 24,000 machines.

The center also carried out pre-investment surveys for gas heaters, locks, hinges and nails, household electrical appliances and fruit preserves. Other possibilities investigated in recent years have included fired red bricks, ceramics, cotton cloth and tomato paste and juice. Such studies are beginning to bring results. In January this year a $2.5-million factory to produce 4,500 tons of tomato paste and 2,000 tons of juice yearly was opened in Riyadh. The plant will employ 72 on a seasonal basis, and utilize tomatoes grown in nearby villages to supply about 50 percent of the Saudi Arabian market.

Ibrahim bin Salamah, a researcher with a degree in mathematics and commerce from Steven F. Austin State College in Texas, lists some of the aspects the center takes into account. "First we look at how imports of this particular item from abroad have been running. We talk to dealers and agents, wholesalers, retailers. We examine shipping and customs records and make an estimated demand, almost always a conservative one. We might cross check by looking at new housing construction, for example. Then we estimate the skilled manpower required and find out what is actually available on the labor market. We determine that raw materials are available and measure their quality. To help out there we have just commissioned the design for a new industrial laboratory which we hope to have completed in about three years' time. It will house our Bureau of Standards and facilities to test for safety, weights and measurements, and quality control."

The Development Center also played an active role in preparing the manufacturing section of the five-year Development Plan by conducting a wide-ranging survey that unearthed some arresting data. It was found, for example, that although there were some 9,163 "manufacturing establishments" in the kingdom in 1968, only 29 companies worked on a scale big enough to maintain a staff of 50 or more, and in the entire country only four manufacturers employed 200 or more.

Even so, the center found, during that year the industrial sector turned out products worth an estimated $108 million and paid wages of more than $25 million. Divided into sub-groups the four major categories of manufacturing turned out to be food and beverages (which accounted for 26 percent of income), cement and non-metallic industries (24 percent), transportation equipment and repairs (13 percent) and wood products and furniture (9 percent). With this information the center went on to draw up a 152-page report, making detailed five-year projections in 12 sub-sectors of industry. The subsectors were food and beverages; textiles and wearing apparel; wood and furniture; paper and printing; leather products and shoes; rubber products; chemical products; metal products; cement and non-metallic products; machinery and appliances with their maintenance; transportation equipment with its maintenance; and miscellaneous.

Overall the five-year projections anticipate that new private investment in the 12 sub-sectors of light or consumer industries will total $75 million by 1975. At the end of the period gross annual output should total $242 million, reflecting a hoped-for annual growth rate of 12.2 percent and jobs for an additional 13,000 workers, an annual employment growth rate of 6.3 percent.

The report also projected for each of the 12 subsectors the needs in terms of raw materials, land, machinery, wages and power consumption. Concrete proposals were made to actively encourage private investors to go ahead with a surprisingly varied list of projects determined to be feasible during the five years. These included factories for manufacturing or assembling canvas, surgical bandages, shoes, paints, pharmaceuticals, gas stoves, enamel ware, air conditioners, refrigerators, electric fans, dry-cell batteries, fiber-glass boats, bicycles, automobile batteries and light bulbs.

But official statistics and governmental projections, important as they are, do not tell the whole story. The scope and variety of private enterprises, some large, others quite small, actually turning out finished products throughout the kingdom every day is another measure of progress, and a brief summary gives witness to the initiative of Saudi industrialists.

Two factories produce oxygen, acetylene and carbon dioxide gas; a small animal feed factory produces 3,600 tons each year. A shoe factory has a capacity of 280,000 pairs yearly. A macaroni factory produces 600 tons annually. Three factories make ready-to-wear clothing, one produces cotton towels, five turn out plastic household implements, four manufacture fiber-glass water tanks and make aluminum kitchen-ware. Others produce chicken rotisseries, water heaters and desert coolers, a kind of ventilator. There are also 16 commercial printing plants.

From the Arabian Gulf a fishing company harvests and processes just under $2 million worth of shrimp each year. It employs 450 workers on 40 trawlers, two mother ships and at two plants on shore, and exports shrimp to Lebanon, Japan and the United States. The Nahda Radiator Factory in Dammam transforms sheets of brass, copper and tin imported from England and Australia into 50 automobile radiators each day and exports a large proportion of them to Bahrain.

Dates, which are exported to Arab countries and Spain, are packed in three plants; date syrup is being investigated as a sugar substitute in soft drink manufacturing. Three major bottling plants turn out 112 million bottles of soft drinks a year, employing about 90 men on two shifts during the hottest seven months. In the past nearly $2 million worth of empties were imported per year from Germany, the Netherlands and Kenya to slake these bottlers' near-unquenchable desert thirst. Now the National Glass Manufacturing Company has inaugurated a spanking-new $1.5 million plant near Dhahran which uses natural gas to fire its furnaces and transform highpurity silica sandstone from a quarry near Riyadh into nearly 26 million bottles a year. The factory will employ 180 when operating at capacity.

There are numerous success stories. Jiddah's Saudi Arabian Carpet Factory, set up in 1971 to produce prayer rugs for sale to pilgrims and for the great mosques of Mecca and Medina, now turns out enough floor covering each day to almost carpet a football field and is capturing a large share of a market formerly dominated by French, Italian and Lebanese imports. Manager Mustapha bin Sumit says he has ordered five more Belgian machines to double his production.

Abdul Rashid Badrah started his west-coast candy factory in 1966, has since tripled production, exports to Yemen and the Arabian Gulf states. During his peak season, the month of Ramadan, with its numerous religious celebrations and festivities, his 200 employees, all Saudi Arabs, work three shifts, turning out 15 tons of hard candy, toffee, chocolates, nougats and wafers each shift. The firm also packs sugar and cornflour, and Badrah now plans to produce cookies and potato chips in a $2-million addition to his present $1.5-million plant.

Abdullah Matrood, a former Aramco employee (Aramco World , January-February 1972) started his unpretentious National Laundry in the growing commercial center of Al Khobar near Dhahran, and has built it in a few years into a smooth-running industrial operation with 18 branch pickup points and 145 workers processing 8,800 pounds of laundry a day. Matrood also owns the National Dairy and Ice Cream Plant (one of three in the kingdom). The factory produces up to 17,000 gallons of ice cream weekly during hot months, keeps a refrigerator truck constantly busy on the long road to Hofuf and Riyadh and ships to Jiddah by air four times a week.

I like the Bin Zagirs with Unilever, the Aboudawood family in Jiddah started off as importers of Procter and Gamble products, then entered into a 50 percent joint venture back in 1954 to manufacture Tide and Cheer locally. The normal plant capacity is 13,000 metric tons per year, but it has gone onto two shifts a day to meet the demand. The firm varies the formula of its detergents to match local water conditions or laundering customs. Thus the product sold in areas where women still boil clothing is slightly different from that marketed in cities where washing machines are more common or that exported to mountain villages in Yemen. The company also uses modern promotional techniques with special offers such as a nine-piece map of the Arabian Peninsula or coupons to save against a kitchen knife or even&#8212;for a lucky few&#8212;a TV set. It employs 125 men and is proud of its safety record and paternalistic labor relations, which include such extras as subsidized lunches, year-end bonuses, gift parcels for religious holidays or family events&#8212;and of course free soap.

Under license the same family operates the Clorox factory, which is 100 percent Saudi-owned. Hussein Aboudawood, an energetic young family scion with a BS in chemical engineering from the University of Texas and on-the-job training with Clorox in the United States, manages and speaks with evident pride of the spanking-new million-dollar factory. "The contractor said he could save us money if he used concrete blocks instead of the yellow bricks called for by the architect. I told him 'Forget it.' So then he said he could import the bricks from Kuwait and I told him 'Forget it.' In the end he made them here in Jiddah specially for us and you can see it was worth it."

The factory, with arches reminiscent of Dhahran's International Airport, is indeed handsome. It also happens to churn out about five million bottles of Clorox per year for sale in Saudi Arabia, the Gulf states, Yemen and Jordan. Bleach is a large seller in these desert lands where the cool white cotton thobe or galabiyah is still the most commonly worn man's garment. The factory employs 30 and also manufactures its own distinctive plastic bottles, though like the Tide factory, its labels and cardboard cartons are produced at Banawi, a Jiddah printing company.

Another container producer is the National Paper Products Company in Dammam, which grossed more than $4 million last year after beginning on a shoestring in 1957, producing manila envelopes and paper tissues. Now it sells polyethylene bags to SAFCO and another fertilizer company in nearby Kuwait. Last year the firm manufactured 32.5 million four-ply paper cement bags&#8212;enough, at 10 feet of heavy-duty paper per bag, to wrap around the equator 2½ times. It sold the bags to companies in Abu Dhabi, Qatar and Kuwait as well as to the three Saudi Arabian cement plants, which are located in Hofuf, Riyadh and Jiddah.

Cement production, which has averaged about 50 percent of total consumption, is climbing rapidly as the construction industry, like light manufacturing and the service industry, continues to thrive. It doubled from 1966 to 1971, when it reached about one million tons, and it is expected to double again by next year. Jiddah's Arabian Cement Company has announced a $20-million addition (including a million dollars, worth of pollution control equipment) to nearly double production to 2,100 tons daily. The Yamamah Saudi Cement Company of Riyadh, which produces 1,100 tons a day, is planning a new unit with electric dust precipitators which will expand production to 3,100 tons. The Saudi Cement Company in Hofuf, capitalized at $17.5 million, fired its first kiln in 1961, added another two years later, a third two years after that. The plant has lately been running so consistently at five to ten percent over its rated 1,500-ton daily capacity that the company has decided to double the facilities. The plant is fueled by Saudi natural gas, gets its basic raw material (eight million cubic feet of limestone daily) from its own next-door quarry, buys clay and gypsum from privately-owned quarries nearby, and even obtains Saudi iron ore (one percent of cement's ingredients) from a small mine in Wadi Fatma in the Hijaz mountains. An interesting sidelight is that besides its standard Portland variety, Saudi Cement produces 50,000 tons per year of long-setting oil-well cement, which needs time to travel down a hole about 7,000 feet before it hardens. This special product is entirely consumed in Saudi oil fields.

The company also produces a special salt-resistant variety of cement for use near the sea, which was used in building the new desalination plant in Al Khobar. It also makes large bulk sales of its standard variety to Amiantit Company, the Saudi Arab-Swiss joint-venture company which produces about $6-million worth of asbestos-cement pipes each year in a $4-million plant located in Dammam. Two giant truck trailers shuttle endlessly between Hofuf and Dammam carrying about 1,500 tons of unbagged cement for Amiantit each month. Although the plant was designed with an anticipated export capacity only a few years ago, the company's entire production is now being used within Saudi Arabia, and although the plant works 210 men in three shifts, production is booked six months ahead. A second Amiantit factory opened in Jiddah last year. The sturdy pipes can be used for irrigation, sewage or municipal water supply. For the latter, the Dammam plant has turned out pipe for entire systems in Riyadh and Mecca, and for the 30-mile strip of Gulf coastal townships linked to the new Al Khobar desalination plant.

A competitor in the pipe field is another Saudi company, SAPPCO Ltd., which has a technical agreement with Chemidus-Waviu Ltd. and has finished construction on a $l-million pipe-extrusion plant in Riyadh. SAPPCO plans to turn out 2,000 tons of unplasticized polyvinylchloride pipe this year, increasing production to 8,000 tons after five years. One advantage of lightweight PVC pipe is that it is unaffected by rust, acidic soils and sewage, all of which are problems in semi-tropical countries. Eventually, too, it's expected that the raw material for these pipes might be produced in one of the factories which will be springing up in the planned east-coast petrochemical complex.

In the service industries a number of Eastern Province firms are a natural outgrowth of activity related to the oil industry. Many, in fact, got their start with one of several forms of support&#8212;direct loans, loan guarantees, purchase contracts or letters of intent&#8212;offered by Aramco as part of its historical efforts to develop local business. Finding itself involved over the years in everything from gardening and baking to auto repairs and warehousing, Aramco decided to encourage the local economy to provide those services not closely related to oil production. The young generation of Saudi entrepreneurs (many of them ex-Aramco employees) were quick to step into the breach. Several large garages, a motor-rewind shop, a valve repair shop and a pipe-coating and wrapping plant are all examples of this trend. Another is Vetco Saudi Arabia, a joint venture including Saudi industrialist Sulaiman Olayan and America's Vetco International. The company repairs and maintains drilling equipment and re-threads drilling pipes and couplings. Westinghouse is now going ahead with a $30-million joint-venture project with the Saudi firm Abar and Zaini to build maintenance shops and training facilities in the Eastern Province.

Aramco engineers also began, years ago, to contract out minor construction projects and to their astonishment saw a dynamic support industry spring up around them as the small contractors began buying up used jack hammers, compressors, and trucks and going into business. Today a list of some of the construction equipment privately owned by 31 independent Saudi Arab contractors frequently used by Aramco shows graphically how these firms have grown to meet the challenges of oil construction. The list includes such items as 99 concrete mixers, 438 welding machines, 48 cranes of different sizes, 94 compressors, 205 dump trucks, 83 bulldozers, 184 scaffold sets, 43 sand blasters and 52 sidebooms. And local legend holds that the late Mohammed bin Laden, a Saudi millionaire road-construction mogul who started out as an illiterate truck driver, was the world's largest single importer of Caterpillar earth movers.

The day may be corning when other Saudi names will surface in international circles as well&#8212;names such as Olayan, Pharaon, Kashoggi and Juffali.

The Juffalis, for example, a Jiddah merchant family, have extended their business interests in a dozen directions and are reported to be looking into investment opportunities in the Middle East, Europe and the United States. They have built or bought electric power plants in Jiddah, Taif, Mecca, Medina and Hofuf, hold the major shares in a cement company, install telephone lines, serve as agents for the European electronics firms L.M. Ericsson and Siemen's, as well as U.S. companies such as York, Kelvinator, Massey-Ferguson, Clark-Michigan and IBM, and are constructing a $5.6 million housing development in Al Khobar. They maintain machine workshops (each with 20,000 sq. yards of floor space) in three major cities, function as agents for Daimler-Benz and in their Jiddah automotive spare parts warehouse stock 40,000 different items. Although Saudi Arabia now has an estimated 25 computers in service (in oil, electric utilities, government and education), the Juffalis operate the kingdom's first, and so far its only, computer in wholesale trade. Every day of the year the company sends a mail bag of sales results from its branch offices and warehouses to the center in Riyadh for instant inventory, analysis and re-order.

From such success stories has come an infectious mood of exuberance and confidence. In December last year, for example, the Ministry of Commerce and Industry announced that it had licensed seven new factories including a $220,000 poultry feed plant in Riyadh, a $146,000 plastic bag factory in Jiddah and a $270,000 rubber belt and gasket factory in Dammam. And banking and diplomatic circles are constantly buzzing with "highly confidential" rumors from "well-informed sources" about even grander projects. When the kingdom began importing more than $50 million worth of motor vehicles per year in 1971, for example, rumors about General Motors, Honda, Peugeot and Nissan soon followed&#8212;as did later the announcement that General Motors and Nissan would indeed build plants. The GM firm will be called The Saudi Arabian Motors Company (60 percent GM and 40 percent national capital) and has been licensed to assemble 7,800 vehicles yearly&#8212;GMC Chevrolet trucks, 60-passenger buses and small Australian-model Torana cars&#8212;in a $10-million plant. Some parts are also expected to be manufactured locally.

There are still plenty of skeptics. "The market in Saudi Arabia is too small," they say. "There's not enough skilled labor. Communications are poor. It's too soon. Too hot. Too remote." And in many instances they may be correct. But with steel smelters, petrochemical complexes and automobile assembly plants materializing and businessmen seriously investigating a host of other possibilities, even the skeptics are beginning to realize how far&#8212;and how fast&#8212;industry has come since the day, hardly 20 years ago, when the first product rolled off an assembly line stamped "Made in Saudi Arabia." They are also beginning to realize that it's only the beginning.

William Tracy is Assistant Editor of Aramco World Magazine.

Saudi Aramco World : Made In: Saudi Arabia

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________

What is being mentioned in the above article is what is actually taking shape in all parts of the Arab world.
A must read for everyone interested in the Arab world.


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

Where is the scientific achievements? ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Hidden from praying eyes like yours!
Go on a grand tour of PDF, look for made in Saudi Arabia, UAE and others and you will have a glimpse, it is the tip of the Iceberg.


----------



## Mosamania

Bhairava said:


> Is that why GCC countries dont give citizenship to even long staying residents ?
> 
> Maybe what you said about Arab not being a race as true as Semitic is the race...but that part of about being considered Arab if you learn the language and "assimilate" [ a highly subjective word] is ****-n-bull.
> 
> Tell me, what do you mean by assimilation in this context ? Can a Malayalee Muslim born in Saudi and living there for all of his life and who can speak flawless Arabic be considered an Arab ?



GCC only makes a fraction of the Arab World. For instance I go to school with a Chinese friend, his parents are Chinese but he is Saudi because he got the nationality his parents got it after him (Long story) anyways, when we talk about Arabs we say (us Arabs). Wither it is me or him.

So yeah Arab is in no way shape or form a race. Being an Arab can be equated to being an American.



hinduguy said:


> I like prof Jim Al Khalili and his programs about science on bbc. Especially about the discovery of elements and periodic table was fascinating.
> 
> BTW can iraqis be called arab?



Iraq is one of the hearts of the Arab world. Still a lot of people appear to be confused on "What is an Arab and what it means to be Arabic".


----------



## Joe Shearer

The SC said:


> Hidden from praying eyes like yours!
> Go on a grand tour of PDF, look for made in Saudi Arabia, UAE and others and you will have a glimpse, it is the tip of the Iceberg.



After a grand tour of PDF, looking for made in Saudi Arabia, UAE, and 'others', there were many material objects, huge engineering projects, roads, bridges, cities, water-making plants, airports, roads, ports; there were petrochemical and other chemical plants, fine chemicals, pharmaceuticals, cosmetics, perfumes and toiletry; there were manufacturing plants of various kinds, mostly light engineering workshops, aeronautical overhaul and maintenance units, naval dockyards; there were electronics and electrical plants, starting with electricity generation plants, but going into maintenance and service of telecommunications infrastructural equipment, and facilities for deployment of these, and of computing equipment. There were many such glistening, bright objects to be seen, also laboratories to study this technology.

There was no science. 

We are obviously faced by those who honestly don't understand the difference, nor care. The sons of al Ghazzali, paying for the ideas of al Ghazzali.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

The SC said:


> Hidden from praying eyes like yours!
> Go on a grand tour of PDF, look for made in Saudi Arabia, UAE and others and you will have a glimpse, it is the tip of the Iceberg.



Those were made by the outside companies, what did SA or Gulf countries done? did they develop engines and designed their own Car? NO

Did they build their own refinery ? NO

Did their own architects build those big and beautiful building? NO

so where is the achievement ? achievement is when you have the capability design and build your own car/truck etc, build your own refinery without outside achievement, build your own turbines for electricity etc.

Things build by other countries is not scientific achievement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinnerman108

The SC said:


> There was no Spain at the time of Ibn Rushd, it was called Andalusia, a province of the Muslim Arab Empire.
> Google Andalusia instead and you will be very happy, it had thousands of Ibn Rushd.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Abu al-Walid Muhammad ibn Ahmad ibn Rushd, better known in the Latin West as Averroes, lived during a unique period in Western intellectual history, in which interest in philosophy and theology was waning in the Muslim world and just beginning to flourish in Latin Christendom. Just fifteen years before his birth, the great critic of Islamic philosophy, al-Ghazzali (1058-1111), had died after striking a blow against Muslim Neoplatonic philosophy, particularly against the work of the philosopher Ibn Sina (Avicenna). From such bleak circumstances emerged the Spanish-Muslim philosophers, of which the jurist and physician Ibn Rushd came to be regarded as the final and most influential Muslim philosopher, especially to those who inherited the tradition of Muslim philosophy in the West.
> 
> His influential commentaries and unique interpretations on Aristotle revived Western scholarly interest in ancient Greek philosophy, whose works for the most part had been neglected since the sixth century. He critically examined the alleged tension between philosophy and religion in the Decisive Treatise, and he challenged the anti-philosophical sentiments within the Sunni tradition sparked by al-Ghazzali. This critique ignited a similar re-examination within the Christian tradition, influencing a line of scholars who would come to be identified as the &#8220;Averroists.&#8221;
> 
> Ibn Rushd contended that the claim of many Muslim theologians that philosophers were outside the fold of Islam had no base in scripture. His novel exegesis of seminal Quranic verses made the case for three valid &#8220;paths&#8221; of arriving at religious truths, and that philosophy was one if not the best of them, therefore its study should not be prohibited. He also challenged Asharite, Mutazilite, Sufi, and &#8220;literalist&#8221; conceptions of God&#8217;s attributes and actions, noting the philosophical issues that arise out of their notions of occasionalism, divine speech, and explanations of the origin of the world. Ibn Rushd strived to demonstrate that without engaging religion critically and philosophically, deeper meanings of the tradition can be lost, ultimately leading to deviant and incorrect understandings of the divine.
> 
> This article provides an overview of Ibn Rushd&#8217;s contributions to philosophy, emphasizing his commentaries, his original works in Islamic philosophy, and his lasting influence on medieval thought and the Western philosophical tradition.
> 
> Ibn Rushd (Averroes)*[Internet Encyclopedia of Philosophy]
> 
> He came with nothing new to Islam but to the Christian west.
> Everything he strived for was already in the Koran, where it is clearly said and encouraged to challenge the word of god (The Koran) by *any imaginable mean* (obviously Including philosophy), and no one have succeeded till today!



We are trying to explain and teach you some facts, by highlighting experiences and knowledge gained after 2 decades of education and experience.

You my dear sir, are a living example of the very fact that we are discussing and loathing, you represent the absolute shameful Muslim that we are today.

I hope that you are young, and I hope that one day you will grow up to understand and to learn.


----------



## Cheetah786

Banu Umayyah said:


> I knew this title will attract many trolls with inferiority complex.
> Since Arab means a person who Arabic is his first language, then science output is much higher than Iran or Turkey.
> 
> He is Arab.



Talking About troll with inferiority complex how is kolkata.


----------



## Cheetah786

The SC said:


> made in arabia
> 
> Made In
> 
> Saudi Arabia
> 
> "One American businessman put it this way: 'Now is the time to be a Saudi; his time has come."
> 
> Written by William Tracy
> Photographed by Burnett H. Moody
> Additional photographs by William Tracy and S. M. Amin
> 
> William Tracy is Assistant Editor of Aramco World Magazine.
> 
> Saudi Aramco World : Made In: Saudi Arabia
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> What is being mentioned in the above article is what is actually taking shape in all parts of the Arab world.
> A must read for everyone interested in the Arab world.




Ladies and gentleman even the to article about Arab achievement is written by a Westerner.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

The SC:

What are you trying to prove? It's better if the Arabs *actually* start merging into one massive country and start thinking like a big country. At the moment, all your countries are small or middle sized countries. As a result, you are used to thinking like small or middle sized countries, and as a result, you do not have any grand industrial, scientific, military or economic projects on that grand scale. 

Ask Arab citizens who speak their mind (in various Arab fora) to stop thinking of Pakistan or Turkey as superior to them ( I see many Saudi citizens all around multiple Arab fora doing this). Arabs are, for some reason, inferior to the West according to Arab citizens. Arabs feel they need to follow the West, compare with the standards set y the West, and now that Turkish soap operas (which display a lot more public affection and nudity than one would expect from a Muslim majority country) are also being viewed by idiotic Arab masses, it only confirms the idea that Arabs are inferior.

If you want to display Arab achievements, it must be affirmed by facts on the ground. Cancel stupid shows like "Zahrat ul Khaleej", cancel broadcasting Turkish movies and soap operas, kick out Iranian institutions from the Arab world, kick out Western institutions, merge the Arab world, initiate grand projects on a humongous scale that these middle sized countries like Turkey or Pakistan can never produce. You would not need to advertise Arab achievements on a thread like this in that case. Ask the wealthy Gulf leaders to pour billions in Egypt's Zewail City for Sci/Tech. Ask the Algerian, Moroccan leaders to ensure that all these nonsensical rivalry is eliminated. Ask the North Africans to rise up and kick out their worthless 'kings' or leaders like Tunisia and Egypt has done to some extents. Then, merger of these countries can proceed smoothly. Once that happens, free movement of people, trade, ideas, cooperation on projects of any scale would only be a matter of time. 

Besides, a single country like Egypt already publishes more scientific papers than Pakistan despite its population being less than 50% of Pakistan. Egypt's economy is also larger than Pakistan's despite its population being less than half of Pakistan's. And this is when Egyptians have just had a revolution because they considered their living standards to be way too low to be acceptable, amongst other reasons. In contrast, Pakistanis with less than half the income per capita of Egypt and getting bombed left and right by Americans speaking lowly of Egypt (for some odd reason) only exposes the delusions of many of their citizens.


----------



## The SC

Alfa-Fighter said:


> Those were made by the outside companies, what did SA or Gulf countries done? did they develop engines and designed their own Car? NO
> 
> Did they build their own refinery ? NO
> 
> Did their own architects build those big and beautiful building? NO
> 
> so where is the achievement ? achievement is when you have the capability design and build your own car/truck etc, build your own refinery without outside achievement, build your own turbines for electricity etc.
> 
> Things build by other countries is not scientific achievement.



When you can improve on existing things, it is considered to be scientific achievements, since no one can reinvent the wheel, you should understand what it means.
You must probably have seen the design and manufacturing capability to build the cars, trucks and many other products in all fields of science, including Aerospace.
Without these capabilities there would have been no achievements to be seen at all.


----------



## The SC

salman108 said:


> We are trying to explain and teach you some facts, by highlighting experiences and knowledge gained after 2 decades of education and experience.
> 
> You my dear sir, are a living example of the very fact that we are discussing and loathing, you represent the absolute shameful Muslim that we are today.
> 
> 
> I hope that you are young, and I hope that one day you will grow up to understand and to learn.




You can not challenge my posting nor what is said in the Koran, so you start a personal attack. 
Shame on you and your 2 decades of low level false instructions you have got in your shameful school of thought.
If you can one day in your life after another 2 decades of self education after your low level instruction, understand that every individual has his own philosophy on life, and debating any subject philosophically will be endless and to no avail.
Than you'll have to distil the sciences of logic and mathematics from their mother philosophy, and use them instead to debate most vital and important subjects objectively and with logic.
This was the message of Ghazali and the one of Ibn rushd, the contradiction is from individual perceptions of the interpretors, you should understand that not many people have logical minds to be able to mathematically analyse some of the most timeless subjects like the ones in the koran.
So, take your words back, swallow them bitterly like a medicine, and never say you are a Muslim again, or just call yourself an ignorant Muslim with two decades of lost time in schools(you should know that a donkey can have a lot of weight on his back, but does he know what he is carrying?) and project your image on a opaque wall to hide yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Banglar Lathial said:


> The SC:
> 
> What are you trying to prove? It's better if the Arabs *actually* start merging into one massive country and start thinking like a big country. At the moment, all your countries are small or middle sized countries. As a result, you are used to thinking like small or middle sized countries, and as a result, you do not have any grand industrial, scientific, military or economic projects on that grand scale.
> 
> Ask Arab citizens who speak their mind (in various Arab fora) to stop thinking of Pakistan or Turkey as superior to them ( I see many Saudi citizens all around multiple Arab fora doing this). Arabs are, for some reason, inferior to the West according to Arab citizens. Arabs feel they need to follow the West, compare with the standards set y the West, and now that Turkish soap operas (which display a lot more public affection and nudity than one would expect from a Muslim majority country) are also being viewed by idiotic Arab masses, it only confirms the idea that Arabs are inferior.
> 
> If you want to display Arab achievements, it must be affirmed by facts on the ground. Cancel stupid shows like "Zahrat ul Khaleej", cancel broadcasting Turkish movies and soap operas, kick out Iranian institutions from the Arab world, kick out Western institutions, merge the Arab world, initiate grand projects on a humongous scale that these middle sized countries like Turkey or Pakistan can never produce. You would not need to advertise Arab achievements on a thread like this in that case. Ask the wealthy Gulf leaders to pour billions in Egypt's Zewail City for Sci/Tech. Ask the Algerian, Moroccan leaders to ensure that all these nonsensical rivalry is eliminated. Ask the North Africans to rise up and kick out their worthless 'kings' or leaders like Tunisia and Egypt has done to some extents. Then, merger of these countries can proceed smoothly. Once that happens, free movement of people, trade, ideas, cooperation on projects of any scale would only be a matter of time.
> 
> Besides, a single country like Egypt already publishes more scientific papers than Pakistan despite its population being less than 50% of Pakistan. Egypt's economy is also larger than Pakistan's despite its population being less than half of Pakistan's. And this is when Egyptians have just had a revolution because they considered their living standards to be way too low to be acceptable, amongst other reasons. In contrast, Pakistanis with less than half the income per capita of Egypt and getting bombed left and right by Americans speaking lowly of Egypt (for some odd reason) only exposes the delusions of many of their citizens.



As you know, colonialism and neo-colonialism had very bad effects on most small Arab nations, if you consider that most of them just got out of this unsuccessful western attempt to get vengeance on the Arab or Muslim invasions of Europe(the consequences are at total opposites, while the western countries have benefited immensely from the Arabs, the latters suffered
Immensely at the hands of these Barbarians.)

There is one thing you should not forget, and that it has been and still exists an undercurrent throughout the Arab world, manifesting itself today throughout the Arab world with Islam as the common denominator as always. So the Union is in the making...

While Turkey projects a western image of secularism, the mainstream is practising Muslims.
Pakistan is less secular, but has too many western influences too, and the mainstream yet again is practising Muslims.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

The SC said:


> As you know, colonialism and neo-colonialism had very bad effects on most small Arab nations, if you consider that most of them just got out of this unsuccessful western attempt to get vengeance on the Arab or Muslim invasions of Europe(the consequences are at total opposites, while the western countries have benefited immensely from the Arabs, the latters suffered
> Immensely at the hands of these Barbarians.)
> 
> There is one thing you should not forget, and that it has been and still exists an undercurrent throughout the Arab world, manifesting itself today throughout the Arab world with Islam as the common denominator as always. So the Union is in the making...
> 
> While Turkey projects a western image of secularism, the mainstream is practising Muslims.
> Pakistan is less secular, but has too many western influences too, and the mainstream yet again is practising Muslims.





All that you say is true. But does it change any of the facts that I mentioned? If X looks at Y with awe, then Y would naturally feel quite conceited when dealing with X. This is the issue with Saudis beings X, and Turks/Pakistanis being Y. The Saudi membersand Jordanian Blackeagle was full of praise for these two countries. After lots of insult from Pakistanis, he changed his view somewhat. Most Arabs that do not visit this forum still live in that bubble of ignorance about Pakistanis and Turks that Blackeagle lived in prior to his registration here. 

Western barbarians did set the Arabs back, it is true, but can we ignore that Arabs and other Muslims moved away from Islam? Even in 1967, Arabs fought as "Arabs" for "Arabism" "Arab Nationalism" other ethnic-racist chauvinist ideas, and Egypt, Syria etc were secular nations that allowed all forms of un Islamic things. Result of 1967 on Arab world is well known by all Arabs. Is it not pathetic that these secular ideologies and backward dictatorships which do not allow the citizens to speak logically, even if it finds fault with their leaders, only holds the Arab world back? 

It is me (in this forum) who proposes that the Arab world holds tremendous potential, that the Arab world itself is responsible for the infighting and backstabbing and lack of unity amongst the Arabs more than others. It is because Arabs are capable of becoming a prominent international player that no Arab should pin all the blames on outsiders despite all the plots by the West, simply because if Arabs act in union in a determined way, all the Western plots are bound to fail.


----------



## The SC

Your last sentences are exactly what is happening now, with blood sacrifice all over the Arab world.
While you are saying the truth about the prior to 1967 colonial rule, the Ramadan war of 1973 although just a little spark as the operation was called by the Egyptian command started a huge change in the Arab mentality worldwide.
If you go through my posts over PDF you will find out, that I talk from facts, hands on experiences and with logic and objectivity.
I am unbiased, but my responses to biased and arrogant people are to the point, reflecting their own shortcomings back to them.
I am a polymath person with advanced education in classical studies as well as Unified engineering fields, and much more.I do not like to talk about myself much, but just to give you an idea that forums are open to all kind of people, I thought my contribution to this one in particular will make some changes, which I have noticed have happened already, it was my duty as a Muslim to contribute although the return was close to zero to me against at least a thousand and one positive contributions.
I 'll defend Iran and Pakistan as well as Islam anywhere anytime and without asking for rewards at all, this is Sira nabaoya that I had as an inheritance by birth, and above everything Koran comes first because it has been understood (in my case) based on the irrefutable laws of nature.
I do have utmost respect for Muslim scholars who value science and Koran above everything else and apply them in everyday life, so be it they are from Pakistan, Iran, North Africa, SA or else those are the ones I have in mind when I am defending Islam or the Muslim Arabs (since Arab Christians and Jews are being taking care of from outside the Arab world -this is a very subtle fact, but important to know-) or the Muslims in general.


----------



## Abdi-Karim Elmi

Banglar Lathial said:


> The SC:
> 
> What are you trying to prove? It's better if the Arabs *actually* start merging into one massive country and start thinking like a big country. At the moment, all your countries are small or middle sized countries. As a result, you are used to thinking like small or middle sized countries, and as a result, you do not have any grand industrial, scientific, military or economic projects on that grand scale.
> 
> Ask Arab citizens who speak their mind (in various Arab fora) to stop thinking of Pakistan or Turkey as superior to them ( I see many Saudi citizens all around multiple Arab fora doing this). Arabs are, for some reason, inferior to the West according to Arab citizens. Arabs feel they need to follow the West, compare with the standards set y the West, and now that Turkish soap operas (which display a lot more public affection and nudity than one would expect from a Muslim majority country) are also being viewed by idiotic Arab masses, it only confirms the idea that Arabs are inferior.
> 
> If you want to display Arab achievements, it must be affirmed by facts on the ground. Cancel stupid shows like "Zahrat ul Khaleej", cancel broadcasting Turkish movies and soap operas, kick out Iranian institutions from the Arab world, kick out Western institutions, merge the Arab world, initiate grand projects on a humongous scale that these middle sized countries like Turkey or Pakistan can never produce. You would not need to advertise Arab achievements on a thread like this in that case. Ask the wealthy Gulf leaders to pour billions in Egypt's Zewail City for Sci/Tech. Ask the Algerian, Moroccan leaders to ensure that all these nonsensical rivalry is eliminated. Ask the North Africans to rise up and kick out their worthless 'kings' or leaders like Tunisia and Egypt has done to some extents. Then, merger of these countries can proceed smoothly. Once that happens, free movement of people, trade, ideas, cooperation on projects of any scale would only be a matter of time.
> 
> Besides, a single country like Egypt already publishes more scientific papers than Pakistan despite its population being less than 50% of Pakistan. Egypt's economy is also larger than Pakistan's despite its population being less than half of Pakistan's. And this is when Egyptians have just had a revolution because they considered their living standards to be way too low to be acceptable, amongst other reasons. In contrast, Pakistanis with less than half the income per capita of Egypt and getting bombed left and right by Americans speaking lowly of Egypt (for some odd reason) only exposes the delusions of many of their citizens.



Have you got problem.with TV shows showing human skin? Like God would care about nutidy let alone covering like a tent in a desert heat.

PS stop your creationist Bull.. Religion is what downgrades science. The renessanse was about individualism and breaking scientific taboos. Our ansestors are not adan and eve (Mesopotanian myth story) but rather a common ansestor primites of the genus pan meaning Chimps..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Audio

The SC said:


> If this thread is but a flame, it means it is burning you somehow!
> Your hatred of Arabs is Obvious, but most postings are facts with proofs to back them up, while your posting is of no real value at all.



One takes a look around the Arab world and the picture is pretty clear. 
Nevermind the fact you post achievements from people of Arab descent that are working in the west. 
They would have most likely not achieved the same level of success if they wouldnt have been in the west. everyone knows it, just you are blinding yourself because of the inferiority complex and envy.





The SC said:


> If you go through my posts over PDF you will find out, that I talk from facts, hands on experiences and with logic and objectivity.
> I am unbiased, but my responses to biased and arrogant people are to the point, reflecting their own shortcomings back to them.



Quoted for people to read it and take a good laugh and not having been forced to read through the walls of texts you usually post. Concetrated fun!



salman108 said:


> You my dear sir, are a living example of the very fact that we are discussing and loathing, you represent the absolute shameful Muslim that we are today.



O yeah baby...post worth it's creators weight in gold!



Abdi-Karim Elmi said:


> PS stop your creationist Bull.. Religion is what downgrades science. The renessanse was about individualism and breaking scientific taboos. Our ansestors are not adan and eve (Mesopotanian myth story) but rather a common ansestor primites of the genus pan meaning Chimps..



Stop. Please!

I am the direct descendant of Adam! I was best drinking buddy with Noah! I refuse to believe in chimps. Holy scriptures written by power hungry uneducated men thousands of years ago say so! Fak you! Infidel!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banglar Lathial

The SC said:


> Your last sentences are exactly what is happening now, with blood sacrifice all over the Arab world.
> While you are saying the truth about the prior to 1967 colonial rule, the Ramadan war of 1973 although just a little spark as the operation was called by the Egyptian command started a huge change in the Arab mentality worldwide.
> If you go through my posts over PDF you will find out, that I talk from facts, hands on experiences and with logic and objectivity.
> I am unbiased, but my responses to biased and arrogant people are to the point, reflecting their own shortcomings back to them.
> I am a polymath person with advanced education in classical studies as well as Unified engineering fields, and much more.I do not like to talk about myself much, but just to give you an idea that forums are open to all kind of people, I thought my contribution to this one in particular will make some changes, which I have noticed have happened already, it was my duty as a Muslim to contribute although the return was close to zero to me against at least a thousand and one positive contributions.
> I 'll defend Iran and Pakistan as well as Islam anywhere anytime and without asking for rewards at all, this is Sira nabaoya that I had as an inheritance by birth, and above everything Koran comes first because it has been understood (in my case) based on the irrefutable laws of nature.
> I do have utmost respect for Muslim scholars who value science and Koran above everything else and apply them in everyday life, so be it they are from Pakistan, Iran, North Africa, SA or else those are the ones I have in mind when I am defending Islam or the Muslim Arabs (since Arab Christians and Jews are being taking care of from outside the Arab world -this is a very subtle fact, but important to know-) or the Muslims in general.




Bro, never did I deny that there are individuals in the Arab world that are brilliant, that are hardworking, genuinely wonderful people. How long has it been since 1973? Why has the 'huge change' in the Arab mentality still not transformed into anything real for the Arabs on the ground? Do I need to list the millions of Arabs that have been killed, tortured and brutally inhumanely treated in unspeakable ways by, amongst others, the USA? What have the Arab public done against it? Where are the hundreds of millions of Arabs who could rise up and topple these pathetic worthless American puppet regimes in Morocco, Jordan, GCC and so on? 

If the Arab public were to be more organized, better at handling their own affairs, their puppet governments could not have lasted, and all these Arab infighting would not have lasted. Again, perhaps the best example to be presented is that of Iran. Its government led by the "Shah" was a complete stooge of the West. Yet, look at the number of ways in which it has raised its own profile and that of the Muslim world (to some extent) with a huge number of indigenous achievements. 

It's not necessary relevant to the discussion, but as it's an international event watched worldwide, consider the London Olympics 2012. Iran has displayed its mettle in weightlifting and wrestling already. Why can all the 22 Arab countries together not put up half as good a show as Iran, which has been sanctioned, threatened to be bombed, attacked, villified in the Western media, isolated and embargoed so much so that they can not even purchase Airbus civilian planes? 

Why can not the wealthy Arab countries of the GCC excel at sports? Is it racial inferiority, cultural inferiority, or just a matter of poor organization due to bedouin tribal mentality?



Abdi-Karim Elmi said:


> Have you got problem.with TV shows showing human skin? Like God would care about nutidy let alone covering like a tent in a desert heat.
> 
> PS stop your creationist Bull.. Religion is what downgrades science. The renessanse was about individualism and breaking scientific taboos. Our ansestors are not adan and eve (Mesopotanian myth story) but rather a common ansestor primites of the genus pan meaning Chimps..




Stop your "Bull".. This is the month of Ramadan. Every one should exercise restraints. That's why I won't respond to your baseless childlike unfounded opinions.


----------



## The SC

One takes a look around the Arab world and the picture is pretty clear.

@Audio



> One takes a look around the Arab world and the picture is pretty clear.
> Nevermind the fact you post achievements from people of Arab descent that are working in the west.
> They would have most likely not achieved the same level of success if they wouldnt have been in the west. everyone knows it, just you are blinding yourself because of the inferiority complex and envy.



How stupid can you prove you are?
Without Arab's 1000 years contribution, they would have been no Universities in the west you could be proud of.
So who is envious to start with?
One takes a look at the US and he pukes!
This is a response to all your postings, since you seem to be a bit a Zionist, just from your style. but you cannot debate on anything, just commenting shows your ignorance and bad faith.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

@Banglar Lathial



> Why can not the wealthy Arab countries of the GCC excel at sports? Is it racial inferiority, cultural inferiority, or just a matter of poor organization due to bedouin tribal mentality?



My answer will be, it is shear numbers to start with, look at China for example and the numbers of athletes, thus the numbers of medals!
If you search in *professional sports*, you'll find enough Arab athletes excelling worldwide proportionally to their populations, they come either from Arab countries or they are originally from them .


----------



## The SC

Innovation Center team wins gold medal at international Mine Detection Robot Contest
Saudi Mine detecting robot wins international first place
Saudi Dsigned Land Mine Detection Prize Wins Gold






A KSU Innovation Center research team placed first in the in the 2011 Mine Detection Robot Contest sponsored by National Instruments (NI) Arabia and held in Lebanon&#8217;s capital of Beirut.

Before receiving first place, KSU had been named among the final five universities from an original pool of 42 entrants.

NI Arabia&#8217;s Mine Detection Robot Design Contest is a Planet NI initiative designed to bring awareness to the persisting problem of landmines and cluster bombs in Lebanon and in the region, prompting a contest in which students were challenged to design a robot for the detection of landmines and cluster bombs.

Dr. Nassim Ammour and Naif Alajlan, supervisor of the KSU Innovation Center, while student team included Omar Abunayyan, Abdulmajeed Oraify, Omar Elaqil, Fahad Bin Shalan, Bassam Alnemer and Ahmad Alhindy

The competition winners included:

Best Mechanical Design &#8211; King Saud University
Best field Traversal Design &#8211; HCT UAE
Best sweeping design &#8211; LUMS Pakistan

In addition to Naif Alajlan, Dr. Nassim Ammour helped oversee the student team in Beirut, which was made up of Omar Abunayyan, Abdulmajeed Oraify, Omar Elaqil , Fahad Bin Shalan, Bassam Alnemer and Ahmad Alhindy.

Innovation Center team wins gold medal at international Mine Detection Robot Contest | King Saud University - News Portal


----------



## Banglar Lathial

The SC said:


> @Banglar Lathial
> 
> 
> 
> My answer will be, it is shear numbers to start with, look at China for example and the numbers of athletes, thus the numbers of medals!
> If you search in *professional sports*, you'll find enough Arab athletes excelling worldwide proportionally to their populations, they come either from Arab countries or they are originally from them .




I disagree. It is neither racial inferiority, nor cultural inferiority but poor organization, lack of vision, implementation of a long term plan, not valuing merit over tribal, familial, or other social connections, among other things, that hinder great performance in the Olympics. There is ample proof in this Olympics 2012 from within the Arab world to prove that. 

Today, Oussama Mellouli won a gold medal for Tunisia in 10 km marathon swimming. That's only the second Arab gold medal after Algeria's Taoufik Makhloufi's gold medal in Men's 1500m athletics. But this medals tally does not reveal some important information. It should be noticed that Egyptians and Tunisians were amongst the most numerous Arab participants in many sports that I have followed closely. Very often, these two countries' athletes competed very well, often reaching the quarterfinals or thereabout. For these two countries to show such early promise in the Olympics so soon after their revolutions shows the immense potential that is yet to be realized in not only Egypt and Tunisia but all across the Arab world. 

For these potentials to be unlocked, other Arab countries also need to carry out their revolutions. Some regime paid agents would come chasing at me, shouting that Saudis and other GCC citizens are well off as it is. Well, what are their achievements at the international arena? At the Olympics for example? 

Maybe, a common excuse would be that Saudi/GCC citizens are not culturally accustomed to these sports, do not practise sports often or some other similar excuse would be cooked up. Then, how could those same regime propagandists explain American puppet regimes in Morocco and Jordan failing to put up good performances in any event in the Olympics. Surely it is not due to lack of talent, because there are many talented people all across the Arab world. Jordan and Morocco are both secular kingdoms, aligned with the West. What achievements do they have to show for these political alignments? Nothing! Zilch! That makes it all the more imperative for them to successfully revolt, not that they do not have multiple other more pressing reasons to make their revolution justifiable. 

For the same reasons that an accountable, replaceable government is desirable elsewhere and in Tunisia/Egypt, such governments are required in the Arab world. Libya and Yemen have supposedly had revolutions, but they do not yet have any stability let alone any achievements to show for it. Is it possible that Yemen's Ali Abdullah Saleh's deputy taking office immediately after Saleh's departure is a way of 'killing the revolution' by Western evil countries and their agents in the region? Is it possible that Libyan and Syrian revolutions were/are supported by the West to topple somewhat independent regimes that may not have always toed the Western line on any Middle Eastern/international issues? Is it possible that the West grabbed this opportunity to drag/kill the Arab revolutions in their infancy so that their grip on the disorganized Arab publics' day to day affairs remain as tight as before by initiating revolt in Libya, and immediately after that, in Syria knowing fully well that their next target would be Iran, and Russia and China would be completely pushed out of the region if Western plans succeed? Why is it that Moroccan protests, Jordanian protests and even Algerian protests did not gain much coverage in Western puppet Qatari regime's media Al Jazeera? Why is that these protests died down? 

Does anybody truly believe that having kings like those in Jordan, Kuwait or Morocco who can dissolve parliaments at will and who exercise the most 'power' in those countries actually allow the citizens of those countries to have a say in their daily affairs? 

In conclusion, the GCC countries do not excel at sports or most other things, because they are run by Western agents who have no plans of developing the GCC, improving its global profile, increasing its global influence and military presence in all the oceans and acquiring strategic weapons systems. In their myopic worldview, development is confined to the construction of swanky towers, dazzling skylines, expressways, economic cities and other big ticket expenditures that do not require much scientific knowledge, education, understanding, intelligence to operate or maintain. That is why UAE's universities suffer from lack of quality despite whatever measures their governments may have taken. Those bedouin nomadic fat Sheikhs are desert dwelling ignoramuses who are mesmerized by anything and everything Western, who take this opportunity to con those ignoramuses at will. Same is true for other GCC countries.

If the talented Arab citizens are ruled by accountable governments who can be removed from power at regular intervals (of 4 or 5 years, perhaps), by governments and institutions that value merit over tribal, regional or other social connections, then indeed it is very likely that the Muslims in the Arab world would be on their way to reclaim their glory.


----------



## The SC

Some people are satisfied with their own exercises, as I have always loved sports and practised many for a long time, I have avoided competition in most of them, it is a personal choice after the experience of competition in early age, I didn't find it interesting nor motivating as much as dong it for myself, and being quiet satisfied with it, since I excelled in most sports I have practised, I didn't feel the need to prove anything to anyone, thus competition was not really my thing.

Most people are motivated by fame and financial rewards to be gained from these Olympic competitions which are in essence western (Greek and Roman civilisation remnants)tradition, So the Arabs are not really into their natural world of sports in these events. The latter were good in equestrian sports and swordsmanship with some forms of martial arts, but mostly they have practiced the sport of walking hundreds of miles under harsh conditions in the desert and mountainous terrains, so they have a tough constitution and very high endurance.

This takes nothing from the truth you are stating about local bias or organization and backing up of the athletes who like these competitions, without going into other politics, the politics of sports are not very advanced in the Arab world in general, maybe due to different reasons as the one I have mentioned above, but the effort is there, and a famous saying as well, that says *It is most important to participate in a competition than winning a contest*. I think this is the aim of most Arab nations participating in the Olympics, maybe they know some hidden truths that majority of people ignore, like referee's tribal and social connection, or world politics playing a role in these GAMES for example.

There are other factors too that come to my mind after reading a few new articles and watching some videos, is that the Arab countries are in full gear social and economic (mega projects all over the Arab world) developments, and it is taking most of the youth's time, since they value this as more important (for the time being) than concentrating on competitive sports.


----------



## lonelyone

Predictably, this thread is empty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

It is just a beginning, most Arab nations scientists are not publishing their works yet, or have chosen not to, but the effort is there an most Arab countries are in full socio-economic project developments. 
So if you can search on your part and try to find some news about the subject, that will be more than welcome.
I have Asked other Muslim brothers to contribute to this thread with their national scientific achievements too, since Arabs are linked to all the other Muslim nations. 
The only thing is that we can not have a Muslim Thread on the subject, but any Muslim can contribute to the Arab scientific achievements thread, it is as simple as it sounds.


----------



## The SC

And here are some encouraging news:
*
217% scientific research percentage in Saudi Arabia*

The president of King Abdel Aziz&#8217;s city for science and Technology Mr. Mohamed Suwaiyel, clarified that the scientific research in KSA has steady growth, as the percentage of the scientific research publishing reached to 217%, while in Iran it reached 184%, china 159% and Turkey 149%. He added that the city presented about 300 patents last year, referring that there is national plan to support the researching programs, like: the Turkish national council to compensate for the loss in voltage, the device that will be made by cooperation of national competencies and the work in it will end soon. Suwaiyel said that the capabilities that found in the foundation and the executed projects is source of pride for all Saudis calling all the sectors and leaders to visit the desalination and be witness of the achievements particularly as the initiatives contribute in a part of it and the other part will contribute in saving money, technology, and time which deserve the support.


*Research conference in Abu-Dhabi University discuss 56 scientific studies*

The faculty of researches and graduate study in Abu Dhabi University, launched in 6th June 2012, the first annual conference for researches, which was under patronage of &#8220;ADNOC&#8221; & &#8220;Scientific Gulf Corporation&#8221;, it aims to documented the cooperation in the field of scientific research between the university and different organizations in the country, besides empowerment the awareness about how to make benefits for the scientific research outputs to develop the knowledge and spread it among different categories of society.

The conference has 9 working sessions, about 122 students and university&#8217;s stuff submitted 56 researches discussed many fields, like: the development of physics and mathematics, biology varieties, building, education, industry and renewable energy, English Literature and Linguistics, environment and water resources, governmental policies studies and civilization development, information technology, biotechnology, Modeling and simulation, social and historical studies, and management of carbon dioxide Emissions and its harmful effects.

Dr. Nabil Ibrahim, Abu Dhabi university manager, confirmed on the importance of the first annual conference for researches, that open for the participated students new outlooks that able them to have scientific and knowledge communication with different business sectors in the country, also it offers them outstanding opportunities to form complete research partnership to study and solve the cases and the problems related to society and development, refers to university care to focus the light on the scientific research role to build knowledge society in the country through make benefit from the creative research experiences to empower the development process that the emirates witness.
*

The Algerian industry ministry put strategy to encourage the industrial innovation*

The general secretary of industry ministry, small and medium enterprises and promotion of investment Hany Abdel Razik revealed that some workers will be employ to put strategy that encourage the industrial innovation soon through presenting strategy reports for the governments.

The general secretary said that the national system for the scientific researchers have significant achievements in the last years, from the both side the no. and the nature of the researches that were executed to satisfy the corporations&#8217; needs in the field of research and development, and depending on researching product in Algeria.

The speaker said in the school day that was organized by industry minister about Artificial Intelligence under the title &#8220;artificial intelligence its application in the industry and its effects on competing foundations&#8221;, that it aims to identify the foundations with the merits that they will get after applying the application of artificial intelligence in the frame of their activities, especially in the field of developing the competing and improve the cost-effectiveness, in the circumstance characterized by Severe competition and open markets.

He added that this day aims to generate fruitful cooperation between researching centers and industrial foundations to apply the application of artificial intelligence, which will show experiments for the Algerian foundations. In the context, he clarified that there are some mutations achieved through the innovations in the industrial world, they convert the international economy and it will have direct effect on the developing countries and competitiveness of their companies.

The speaker confirmed on the existence of the communication and technology, which make great change in the basic vacancies in the business, including production process, the administration tasks, responsibilities and rights.

He added that this science gather between the advanced electronics and computer electronics, that result from industry&#8217;s tendency giving examples by planning the foundations&#8217; resources, automate operating , and electronic administration with business men vacancies. In the context the general secretary for the industry minister call all universities and researching centers to present scientific solutions for project of strategies that encourage the artificial innovation.


*Damascus discuss linking the scientific research technology systems with the Syrian universities
*
Damascus university showed the view and strategy of its information system department in the university, and its manager Ibrahim Al Smadi showed during the presentation short brief about the efforts they exerts to rebuild some systems that can perform its tasks efficiently through the network and information technology systems, through Radical shift in the used methods, this in frame of establish effective mediator facilities the internal communication among the professors, students and the administrators , and externally among the university, citizens, foundations, ministers, and inside and outside universities. Through the meeting that was held in Reda Said hall and was attended by the university&#8217;s president and his deputies, he presented the suggested major projects that cover many information systems, like: Automated System for Open Education, and the automated system for University housing city. The meeting discuss the ability to link the university&#8217;s information system that related to scientific researches and post graduate studies with the students&#8217; information systems to be benefit from the university&#8217;s life, in additional to the ability to broaden the system on the level of all the Syrian universities&#8217; not only Damascus university.


*Egypt: Establish joint stock Company for promoting researches with a capital of 100 million pounds*

Dr. Nadia Zakhary, the Egyptian minister for scientific research, confirmed in her initial approval for the offer that she received from one Egyptian investor who asks for establishing stock company to support and care for ideas, patents and scientific researches outputs to be execute, then it will display to the public with a capital of 100 million pounds.

Zakhary said that the offer she received from Egyptian investor, who participated with group of investors in the event of &#8220;scientific research outputs and applications&#8221; that was held last Sunday and included exhibition for models that reflect projects and scientific research applications and how the industry and the business men can be benefit from it, especially those who could be able to be promoted locally.

She added, that the establishment of this company come in the frame of the new strategy that sponsored by the ministry to be mediator among the researchers, scientists, investors and business men, which contribute to develop the ministry&#8217;s role and its old view that was limited only to receive the results of researches. She clarified that, the new role that perform by the ministry in this company is depend on its sponsor to the type of researches and projects that will be execute, apply and transfer by the company to the industrial and production region, referring to the care of the scientific research sector on translating the results of scientific researches to real projects and products so the Egyptian citizen can be benefit from it. She mentioned that the establishment of this company crowned the ministry&#8217;s goals to hold the first conference for scientific research outputs and applications that aims to link the scientific researches with the industry and promote the scientific researches and open new outlooks for investment and offer new job opportunities for the Egyptian youth.


* Launching Arab knowledge report in Morocco*

The Moroccan minister for national education praised the scientific, research and knowledge outstanding efforts for Mohammed Bin Rashid Al Maktoum foundation to spread knowledge and improve education sector in the Arab world. Also he confirmed on the Moroccan kingdom care to cooperate with Al Maktoum foundation to improve education and knowledge.

Mr. Adel Rashid Al-shared referred to the importance of finding Arab index to measure the Knowledge level in the Arab World. He mentioned that Arab knowledge report for 2010/2011 directed to the stage of movement to put the foundation stone to build knowledge community through put treating basics with Methodologies and mechanisms for the preparing future generations to be qualified to participate effectively in building knowledge community. The report&#8217;s point of view depends on preparation of young youth generation to build knowledge community among skills, values and empowerment. The preparing process aims to supply the young youth with the required skills that make them able to build the knowledge society and be updated with knowledgeable, technical, scientific developments and thinking ways to catch up world development in this field.

The report confirmed that the skills its self can&#8217;t be fruitful except it was accompanied by some general values that can organize the skills which can be directed to the required paths. The empowerment can be the keyword or the assistant entrance in the generation preparation operation as it considered the frame that offer the next Arab generations the opportunity to own skills and present new values and build the skills that can overcome the challenges that face the youth nowadays inside and outside.

The knowledge report for 2010/2011 consists of two main parts: the first one is the general report that discussed the ways to prepare the young youth for knowledge community in the Arab region in general besides collective presentation for field research results that executed in 4 Arab countries, which are: Jordon, emirates, Morocco, and Yemen, as case study about preparation of young youth for knowledge community. While the second part from the report include four study cases that include general evaluation for the young youth&#8217;s status in the countries of these four study cases in the light of knowledge community requirements in additional to detailed presentations for field survey results in each case.


*Discussing experiences and researchers&#8217; exchange among the regional centers to teaching space sciences*

The Managers of regional centers for teaching the space science and technology in Jordon, Morocco, and Nigeria discussing in their meeting on 30th May 2012 in Amman, Jordon exchange the experiences, students, researchers and Teachers in these centers.

Dr. Awni Al- Khasawneh, president of trustee council of regional center for space science and technology for southern Asia, said that the meeting discuss the achievements of the regional centers in Morocco and Nigeria and their projects and programs that the centers executed under umbrella of united nations, also the programs of Jordon regional center that was opened in 29th May, and the teaching will start in the centers by the beginning of next October.

The meeting that was attended by Werner Balakh, program manager in office for outer space affairs at the United Nations, discussed the Curriculum that related to academic paths that submitted by these centers and training courses and the ability to updated and develop it.

The participants agreed on holding workshop soon for the regional centers&#8217; managers to teach the five space sciences and technologies in the world, and discuss the future of these centers and the cooperation fields. The five regional centers are found in: Jordon, Morocco, Nigeria, Mexico and India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Lathial

lonelyone said:


> Predictably, this thread is empty.



And who predicted that? 

Ever heard of Ali Mustapha Mosharrafa who was praised by Einstein for his genius? Now, name me one single Turkish, Iranian, Pakistani or Bangladeshi scientist who was praised by Einstein for his genius. Let's begin.

Edit:

Look up Ahmed Zewail, Zaghloul el Naggar (who is a devout Muslim and provides fantastic explanations on various scientific indications within Quranic verses) to begin with.


Now, to give your brain some food for thought, look up any available public source (like this one), search for publications from each of the 10, 15 or 20 non-arab Muslim countries and the 10, 15 or 20 Arab countries by publications in 2012 upto today. 

Iran leads, as expected, followed by Turkey, followed by the likes of Malaysia, Egypt, Tunisia, Saudi Arabia, and so on. The notable aspect is that *Tunisia, which has only had a revolution recently, already publishes about 1/4 as many papers as Iran, which itself displays one of the fastest scientific growth rates in the world, but Tunisia's population is only 1/7 that of Iran/Turkey. With 7 times the population of Tunisia, Iran only publishes 4 times the number of papers, and with 7 times the population of Tunisia, Turkey only publishes 3 times as many papers* Indonesia, Pakistan and Bangladesh all publish fewer than Tunisia with only 11 million people. 

The trend is clear. In a few years, Tunisia and Saudi Arabia might overtake or come very close to overtaking countries like Turkey, and perhaps Iran as well, despite the much lower populations of Tunisia and Saudi Arabia compared to Iran and Turkey. 

Arabs only need to stop quarrelling, bickering amongst themselves, kick out all those secular Western or Russian dictatorial agents/puppets, install governments that are accountable to the public's demands, and can be removed from power. Merger can follow, and the Arab Muslims can regain their rightful place.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Banglar Lathial said:


> And who predicted that?
> 
> Ever heard of Ali Mustapha Mosharrafa who was praised by Einstein for his genius? Now, name me one single Turkish, Iranian, Pakistani or Bangladeshi scientist who was praised by Einstein for his genius. Let's begin.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Look up Ahmed Zewail, Zaghloul el Naggar (who is a devout Muslim and provides fantastic explanations on various scientific indications within Quranic verses) to begin with.
> 
> 
> Now, to give your brain some food for thought, look up any available public source (like this one), search for publications from each of the 10, 15 or 20 non-arab Muslim countries and the 10, 15 or 20 Arab countries by publications in 2012 upto today.
> 
> Iran leads, as expected, followed by Turkey, followed by the likes of Malaysia, Egypt, Tunisia, Saudi Arabia, and so on. The notable aspect is that *Tunisia, which has only had a revolution recently, already publishes about 1/4 as many papers as Iran, which itself displays one of the fastest scientific growth rates in the world, but Tunisia's population is only 1/7 that of Iran/Turkey. With 7 times the population of Tunisia, Iran only publishes 4 times the number of papers, and with 7 times the population of Tunisia, Turkey only publishes 3 times as many papers* Indonesia, Pakistan and Bangladesh all publish fewer than Tunisia with only 11 million people.
> 
> The trend is clear. In a few years, Tunisia and Saudi Arabia might overtake or come very close to overtaking countries like Turkey, and perhaps Iran as well, despite the much lower populations of Tunisia and Saudi Arabia compared to Iran and Turkey.
> 
> Arabs only need to stop quarrelling, bickering amongst themselves, kick out all those secular Western or Russian dictatorial agents/puppets, install governments that are accountable to the public's demands, and can be removed from power. Merger can follow, and the Arab Muslims can regain their rightful place.


 

Only Bangladeshi, not Bengali, I presume?

Just checking.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Joe Shearer said:


> Only Bangladeshi, not Bengali, I presume?
> 
> Just checking.




What do you mean? My suspicion is that you would be brandishing "Bose-Einstein Condensate" as your success because Bose worked at University of Dhaka (which is in Bangladesh). This topic is not about India, if we discuss Indian failures a lot of space will be taken up and this thread will be diverted.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Banglar Lathial said:


> What do you mean? My suspicion is that you would be brandishing "Bose-Einstein Condensate" as your success because Bose worked at University of Dhaka (which is in Bangladesh). This topic is not about India, if we discuss Indian failures a lot of space will be taken up and this thread will be diverted.



I asked a simple question. There was no need to go into a song and dance about your suspicion, dear though it may be to you.

Since you raised the question of Bose, just check the dates: early dates to decide who was Bengali and who was Bangladeshi.


----------



## The SC

Saudi Arabia to Manufacture F-15SA Wings Locally







2012/06/06

On Wednesday Al-Jazeerah newspaper (Not to be confused with the Qatari one with the same name) that DDM Khalid bin Sultan in the inauguration ceremony for Middle East Propulsion Company in the Industrial Area near King Khaled International Airport in Riyadh that the Ministry is looking to achieve in-kingdom manufacturing of 70%-80% of all military related spare parts within the next 5 years.

And also announced for the first time that the F-15SA Fighter jet wings will be manufactured in Saudi Arabia and also stated that the ministry have invested 500 Million SR on local spare parts companies related to defense industry with the participation of more than 100 local companies. Pointing out that 86% of those who are working on the defense industry field are Saudi nationals.


http://alwatan.kuwait.tt/ArticleDetails.aspx?Id=199722


----------



## The SC

------------------------------------------------------------------




















BAE Systems Saudi Arabia concluded a contract for the processing capacity to repair Typhoon aircraft in national facilities
BAE Systems Saudi Arabia is very pleased to announce that it has invested SAR-65M with Advanced Electronics Systems (AEC) and Rockwell Collins Deutschland (RCD) to bring into Saudi Arabia the repair capability for the Cockpit Interface Unit (CIU) Interface Processor Unit (IPU) key avionics boxes on the Typhoon Aircraft, the Royal Saudi Air Forces (RSAF) and Salam Project Offices latest and most advanced fast jet aircraft.

BAE Systems Saudi Arabia is very pleased to announce that it has invested SAR-65M with Advanced Electronics Systems (AEC) and Rockwell Collins Deutschland (RCD) to bring into Saudi Arabia the repair capability for the Cockpit Interface Unit (CIU) Interface Processor Unit (IPU) key avionics boxes on the Typhoon Aircraft, the Royal Saudi Air Forces (RSAF) and Salam Project Offices latest and most advanced fast jet aircraft.

This repair capability is expected to be installed and commissioned in the AEC facilities in Riyadh in June 2014 with In Kingdom repairs for the CIU & IPU commencing shortly thereafter. This investment with AEC and RCD will be followed up later this year with a further investment which will bring additional avionics repair capabilities to AEC.
Jim McDowell the Managing Director & CEO of BAE Systems Saudi Arabia said BAE Systems is proud of its partnerships with the RSAF and Saudi Industry and these investments reinforce BAE Systems allegiance to industrialisation which will see significant elements of the Typhoon Aircrafts repair capabilities moving to Saudi Arabia providing long term employment of Saudi Nationals in a multitude of technical roles in the Typhoon supply chain
Dr Ghassan Shibl the CEO of AEC welcomed these investments saying that, These are important investments which demonstrate BAE Systems commitment to the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia and AEC which will introduce AEC into the supply chain for the RSAFs Typhoon aircraft bringing repair capabilities into Saudi Arabia while creating new jobs Dr Oliver Stucky, Director Programs, EuMEA Airborne Solutions, from Rockwell Collins Deutschland said This investment extends further the excellent relationships Rockwell Collins has with both BAE Systems and AEC and we look forward to working with both organisations to introduce more indigenous avionics capabilities to Saudi Arabia .

BAE Systems Saudi Arabia concluded a contract for the processing capacity to repair Typhoon aircraft in national facilities


----------



## The SC

UAE UAV In Lead For Pakistan Project





















An unmanned platform produced in the United Arab Emirates has been the frontrunner in a tender for Pakistan&#8217;s navy.Officials said the Pakistan Navy has been evaluating up to 15 UAVs for maritime missions.

Schiebel is a company based in Vienna that is one of the most significant suppliers of mine detectors and is currently also producing helicopter UAVs, which are in use in the United Arab Emirates and have been used by the Austrian Interior Ministry in late 2006 for test purposes.

They said a leading competitor was the Schiebel S-100 Camcopter UAV, produced in the United Arab Emirates.&#8221;The S-100 contains advanced Western technology, and its production in the UAE affords Pakistan easy access to maintenance and other services,&#8221; an official said.

Arab Security Blog: UAE UAV In Lead For Pakistan Project


----------



## Sinnerman108

^^^

Discovering a sattelite can be placed in Geo sync orbit is science.
Putting a satellite in space after 5000 previous is NOT science.

Discovering silicon's properties to produce transistor is science
Making radio after millions before is NOT science.

Discovering power of steam is science
Making rail engines is NOT science.

I tried to explain the best I could ... of what we consider science and why we are trying to mould your posts.


----------



## Audio

The SC said:


> @Audio
> 
> 
> 
> How stupid can you prove you are?
> Without Arab's 1000 years contribution, they would have been no Universities in the west you could be proud of.
> So who is envious to start with?
> One takes a look at the US and he pukes!
> This is a response to all your postings, since you seem to be a bit a Zionist, just from your style. but you cannot debate on anything, just commenting shows your ignorance and bad faith.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



What comment would you like?
Im sorry i cannot sing praises for things that happened 500-1000 years ago. I can debate on a lot of things, it's just you wouldnt be listening because what ill be saying doesnt fit your extremely narrowminded view.



salman108 said:


> Discovering a sattelite can be placed in Geo sync orbit is science.
> Putting a satellite in space after 5000 previous is NOT science.
> 
> Discovering silicon's properties to produce transistor is science
> Making radio after millions before is NOT science.
> 
> Discovering power of steam is science
> Making rail engines is NOT science.
> 
> I tried to explain the best I could ... of what we consider science and why we are trying to mould your posts.



Buddy, making stuff out of blueprints that someone else made, assured their working state, tested for all the tolerances/errors is science too. Didnt you know? His mold was cast long time ago! 

Out of this the water car comes eventually.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

salman108 said:


> I did not expect a lot of people to quote what I said, and the results unfortunately confirmed what I expected.
> See how people have reacted, without going to the root cause of things.
> 
> I sincerely hope, that Muslims in general, learn from the mistakes they have made and adapt accordingly.
> 
> *Just Google Ibn Rushd ( he was Spanish ). It will be best 30 minutes you will spend.*


He was born in Al Andalus which was part of Muslim nation, but his origin goes back to Morocco.



FaujHistorian said:


> Well said. Unfortunately it won't be accepted by the zealots propagating Arab's phantom power. They will continue doing cut and paste cut n paste of endless ramblings about a culture that is dead last in today's world.
> 
> 
> 
> These blind robots do not realize some fundamental facts.
> 
> Science is not Arabic, Islamic, Christian, Pakistani, Irani or Timbuktu-in.
> 
> Science is simply a pursuit of knowledge and truth in the physical world. It can be carried by anyone who is interested in putting time and effort. Search of knowledge is not dependent on dictators or democrats. Most of the scientific achievement occurred in Europe even when the region was ruled by some of the worst kings and queens. So anyone giving excuse that Arabs didn't get anything done because of Hosni Mubarak, is sore loser.
> 
> If an Arab achieves scientifically it, he is not contributing to some Arabic mumbo jumbo, he is contributing to "science".
> 
> If a Jewish person pursues scientific knowledge, his achievements are for anyone interested in that field regardless of religion or race.
> 
> 
> *This thread is nothing but a flame bait by a well known poster. No matter what this poster does, he can never hide the fact that the heart of modern day Arabs (aka Saudi arabia) have been dead scientifically and intellectually for 1000s of years.
> *
> peace



Whats with you man?! What is the problem with those people?!


----------



## Sinnerman108

BLACKEAGLE said:


> He was born in Al Andalus which was part of Muslim nation, but his origin goes back to Morocco.
> 
> Whats with you man?! What is the problem with those people?!



Dude .. seriously ...

You googled where he was from, but you didn't spend time reading up on what he was all about.
For the sake of debate, please study, Imam Ghazali Vs Ibn Rushd.

You will understand what we are trying to tell you.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

salman108 said:


> Dude .. seriously ...
> 
> You googled where he was from, but you didn't spend time reading up on what he was all about.
> For the sake of debate, please study, Imam Ghazali Vs Ibn Rushd.
> 
> You will understand what we are trying to tell you.


I have read about them at school. I don't know what you are trying to say but I think I have to read their books to get it, unless you tell us here.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

@The SC:
You are respectable for your knowledge, your unique perspectives, but I think you realize very well the difference between scientific achievements and repairing planes purchased from abroad. 

Also, I think you know the difference between achievements (feats that have already been achieved) and uncertainties (like news items about what may happen in the future). Let's discuss what Arabs have achieved, not about what they might achieve in the future since you opened this thread. If 'backwardness' needed to be explained to someone with an example, Saudi Arabia possibly manufacturing only the wings of an aircraft in the future given that it has spent dozens of billions of euros on them turning into an 'achievement' is a good candidate.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> I have read about them at school. I don't know what you are trying to say but I think I have to read their books to get it, unless you tell us here.



Forget him. Post whatever scientific achievements Jordan has achieved in recent times, since you sing plenty of praises for your king. In reality, Jordan's GDP is lower than each of the GCC countries, Jordan's GDP is only slightly higher than Bahrain. Even Syria, Egypt, Yemen, Iraq, Lebanon, Tunisia, Libya, Algeria, Morocco all have higher GDPs than Jordan. 

Take a look at this list, it's from the country of your 'Hashemite king's' masters. By the way I am not insult you or any Arab race, only your American puppet king. 

Report for Selected Countries and Subjects


----------



## Banglar Lathial

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Who said Jordan is a rich country? Speaking of unique perspectives, you are a very unique perspective. Who are you to say that king should stay and this shouldn't? Who the hell are you?



Don't you (Jordanians, Saudis) claim Bashar al Assad should leave Syria? Same question to you? 

If Jordan is not an economic power, and if political, military, scientific power can be derived from economic power, then should not your leaders be deposed for their failure in improving economy?


And, finally, I request you to post any modern Jordanian scientific achievements, if you have any. If not, do not waste this thread. Let the thread starter do his job, we only request him to post valid materials, not some news about possible Saudi manufacture of some wings of their planes for which they spent billions.


----------



## vK_man

How many nobel physics prizes or The Fundamental Physics Prize have the Arabs won? 

How many salafi mass murder jihads have the arab sunnis waged? innumerable .Shows that most arabs are nothing but a bunch of lazy moochers and freeloaders who mooch on the state coffers.



Banglar Lathial said:


> Don't you (Jordanians, Saudis) claim Bashar al Assad should leave Syria? Same question to you?
> 
> If Jordan is not an economic power, and if political, military, scientific power can be derived from economic power, then should not your leaders be deposed for their failure in improving economy?
> 
> 
> And, finally, I request you to post any modern Jordanian scientific achievements, if you have any. If not, do not waste this thread. Let the thread starter do his job, we only request him to post valid materials, not some news about possible Saudi manufacture of some wings of their planes for which they spent billions.



The arabs are only good at screaming allahu akbar,murdering shias and others ,and dreaming about 72 virgins.



Audio said:


> One takes a look around the Arab world and the picture is pretty clear.
> Nevermind the fact you post achievements from people of Arab descent that are working in the west.
> They would have most likely not achieved the same level of success if they wouldnt have been in the west. everyone knows it, just you are blinding yourself because of the inferiority complex and envy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoted for people to read it and take a good laugh and not having been forced to read through the walls of texts you usually post. Concetrated fun!
> 
> 
> 
> O yeah baby...post worth it's creators weight in gold!
> 
> 
> 
> Stop. Please!
> 
> I am the direct descendant of Adam! I was best drinking buddy with Noah! I refuse to believe in chimps. Holy scriptures written by power hungry uneducated men thousands of years ago say so! Fak you! Infidel!



This was the best post of yours I ever read.And a funny one too.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

vK_man said:


> How many nobel physics prizes or The Fundamental Physics Prize have the Arabs won?



1 - Egypt, Ahmed Zewail.
other candidates in early days were rejected because Nobel Committee in Sweden was persuaded by Zionists not to award Arabs any prize. Arabs probably won some Soviet scientific awards. As you know, Soviet Union won less Nobel prizes in science than some minor Western countries like Netherlands or whatever else. 



> The arabs are only good at screaming allahu akbar,murdering shias and others ,and dreaming about 72 virgins.



The arabs are only good at being led by imbecile secular dictators all around the Arab world that does not speak a single word or take a single action against American or Western evil intentions.


----------



## vK_man

Banglar Lathial said:


> 1 - Egypt, Ahmed Zewail.
> other candidates in early days were rejected because Nobel Committee in Sweden was persuaded by Zionists not to award Arabs any prize. Arabs probably won some Soviet scientific awards. As you know, Soviet Union won less Nobel prizes in science than some minor Western countries like Netherlands or whatever else.
> 
> 
> 
> The arabs are only good at being led by imbecile secular dictators all around the Arab world that does not speak a single word or take a single action against American or Western evil intentions.



Yes,So ? What has soviet union got to do with the topic.And yes most of the soviet patents use to end up in the military domain,due to which it would be classified for national security reasons ,which essentially made the whole purpose non-productive as science is meant for development not military

And Arab world is ruled by a number of monarchs who explicitly or implicitly support the sharia law freaks.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

vK_man said:


> Yes,So ? What has soviet union got to do with the topic.And yes most of the soviet patents use to end up in the military domain,due to which it would be classified for national security reasons ,which essentially made the whole purpose non-productive as science is meant for development not military
> 
> And Arab world is ruled by a number of monarchs who explicitly or implicitly support the sharia law freaks.



Yep so? you dont know what you are talking about. Soviets produced many bright minds with great research in all fields of science and technology. Their military developments scared the West, and they also prided themselves on that. But that's not all they produced. 

No Arab monarchs support Sharia. Monarchy itself is questionable if not outright banned as per Shariah. Monarchs support Americans.


----------



## vK_man

Banglar Lathial said:


> Yep so? you dont know what you are talking about. Soviets produced many bright minds with great research in all fields of science and technology. Their military developments scared the West, and they also prided themselves on that. But that's not all they produced.
> 
> No Arab monarchs support Sharia. Monarchy itself is questionable if not outright banned as per Shariah. Monarchs support Americans.



Maybe you should go and check how the soviet patent system operated .You would be surprised. What about the saudi monarch? Does he not support sharia type laws and wahabbis?


----------



## Banu Umayyah

vK_man said:


> How many nobel physics prizes or The Fundamental Physics Prize have the Arabs won?
> 
> How many salafi mass murder jihads have the arab sunnis waged? innumerable .Shows that most arabs are nothing but a bunch of lazy moochers and freeloaders who mooch on the state coffers.
> 
> 
> The arabs are only good at screaming allahu akbar,murdering shias and others ,and dreaming about 72 virgins.
> 
> 
> 
> This was the best post of yours I ever read.And a funny one too.


Firstly, post reported.
Second, as a nation of 1.2 billion people, you should be the last nationality to bring up scientific achievement. As you are an epic failure in this regard, per capita terms. Even Nigeria has a better standing than you. 
Finally, before obsessing with what Arabs are doing, you are advised to bring 1,000,000,000 of your population above the poverty line, and provide them with food and electricity. Given how Islam(which you associate with Arabs) culturally subjugated your country for 500 years, I understand your frustration, but next time, try to be more subtle



Banglar Lathial said:


> 1 - Egypt, Ahmed Zewail.
> other candidates in early days were rejected because Nobel Committee in Sweden was persuaded by Zionists not to award Arabs any prize. Arabs probably won some Soviet scientific awards. As you know, Soviet Union won less Nobel prizes in science than some minor Western countries like Netherlands or whatever else.
> 
> 
> 
> The arabs are only good at being led by imbecile secular dictators all around the Arab world that does not speak a single word or take a single action against American or Western evil intentions.


Almost all Arab secular leaders have been kicked out. Mubarak, Qaddafi, Bashar and Bin Ali.
King Abdullah is most certainly not secular. Also, I can't think of an instance where he pursued American interests before our national interest in the region. In fact, its the Americans who are more keen about maintaining good relations with us. Understandably so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Please do not make this thread political.
Any positive contribution or information on the subject of the thread is appreciated.


----------



## The SC

From oil to industrialisation: Saudi Arabia to stop new oil exploration to save the wealth and pass it on to future generations.

Saudi Arabia has stopped exploration missions of new oil fields to save the wealth and pass it on to future generations, King Abdullah, Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques, said here Thursday.

The King was speaking during a reception of a group of Saudi students studying in the United States.

The number of Saudi students pursuing their higher education in the United States has reached 30,000 thanks to the King&#8217;s Scholarship Program.

King Abdullah, who expressed hope that oil will last for a long time, said that when recent exploration for underground resources started, he ordered that it be ended because the oil should be left for future generations. The King said once in a meeting of the Cabinet he asked the ministers to repeat a prayer after him &#8220;May Allah prolong its life.&#8221; &#8220;What is it?, the ministers replied,&#8221; the King said.

&#8220;It is the oil wealth,&#8221; he answered them. &#8220;Just leave the underground wealth for our sons and their sons,&#8221; the King said as he continued his response to the ministers.

During the reception, which was attended by the Saudi Cultural Attaché in the United States, Dr. Muhammad Al-Isa, the King said that the Kingdom is well and its future will be prosperous. He urged those in attendance to preserve the good reputation they enjoy in all countries of the world. &#8220;You are ambassadors of your homeland. Thank God, your homeland is proceeding resolutely to a prosperous future, God willing. And what is unknown is even better,&#8221; the King told the audience.

Wishing the students success, the King also expressed a hope to see them soon in the Kingdom, contributing to its progress. &#8220;God willing, I will see the best of you all,&#8221; he addressed the students at the end of his short welcome speech.

King back in Casablanca,
King Abdullah arrived in the Moroccan city of Casablanca early Friday after a three-day official visit to the United States.

Arab Security Blog: From oil to industrialisation: Saudi Arabia to stop new oil exploration to save the wealth and pass it on to future generations


----------



## RayKalm

@The SC; If you think that all the people in countries surrounding Arabic countries are geneticly Arabs, then woe to you. You need some serious help.

Yes, some Pakistanis, Turks, and Iranians may have Arab origins, but in that regard, Arabs have origins from older people, and you can keep going until you reach Adam and Eve. Everyone is interlinked, I know many Iranians who have Punjabi roots.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

RayKalm said:


> @The SC; If you think that all the people in countries surrounding Arabic countries are geneticly Arabs, then woe to you. You need some serious help.
> 
> Yes, some Pakistanis, Turks, and Iranians may have Arab origins, but in that regards, Arabs have origins from older people, and you can keep going until you reach Adam and Eve. Everyone is interlinked, *I know many Iranians who have Punjabi roots*.



What....?


----------



## RayKalm

Armstrong, let's not forget that Iran and Pakistan both experienced mass immigrations and shared empires over the ages.


----------



## The SC

Sorry mam, you sound a bit sickened by ignorance. Since all Muslims have a link to Arabs through Islam (if you have forgotten from where it has originated and who were the first to get in contact with all known nations at that time in order to spread its message.)
If you go a little further, the new findings related to archaeology and genetic sciences trace the Arab gene to 60 000 years back, other studies put it at 120 000 years back.

I am not imposing any idea on anyone, but reporting facts when they are verified and have solid evidence, I am not here to chat!!!

So I think you should go look for some psychological and educational help somewhere else. please!


----------



## PakistaniandProud

Hmm great stuff


----------



## RayKalm

Haha.

I haven't laughed at anyone like I did at you, SC, in a while.

Truly you are ignorant. You say that, what you say is justified, even if I don't believe it?

Once again, truly, you are ignorant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

RayKalm said:


> Haha.
> 
> I haven't laughed at anyone like I did at you, SC, in a while.
> 
> Truly you are ignorant. You say that, what you say is justified, even if I don't believe it?
> 
> Once again, truly, you are ignorant.


I don't think he means Iran or Pakistan or even Turkey. However, Turks have Arabic genetics as they came originally from Central Asia and China, but they look like Middle Eastern and Arab people today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I don't think he means Iran or Pakistan or even Turkey. However, Turks have Arabic genetics as they came originally from Central Asia and China, but they look like Middle Eastern and Arab people today.



Do I look like an Arab...? Or do I look like a monkey who shaved ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

RayKalm said:


> Haha.
> 
> I haven't laughed at anyone like I did at you, SC, in a while.
> 
> Truly you are ignorant. You say that, what you say is justified, even if I don't believe it?
> 
> Once again, truly, you are ignorant.



The highlighted sentence, means you are nobody...
Believe it or not, that is your problem and you should get help on that, I have pointed out psychiatrists for you and the internet to further your education, if you have any.

I am laughing at your insults, since I know women have this time in every month where they have to vent their uneasiness on someone.

You have chosen the wrong guy to insult.


----------



## Wright

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I don't think he means Iran or Pakistan or even Turkey. However, Turks have Arabic genetics as they came originally from Central Asia and China, but they look like Middle Eastern and Arab people today.



Arab is not a race. It is an ideology and language.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> Do I look like an Arab...? Or do I look like a monkey who shaved ?



Do u really want me to answer this question?






The SC & RayKalm, 

Plz, calm down. You are fighting over a very silly thing. For me, and as Arab what RayKalm says go.



Wright said:


> Arab is not a race. It is an ideology and language.



To some extent, yes that's true, but great portion of People live in North Africa and Northern of Arabian Penesula go with their roots back to the Arab Penesula. In Jordan more than 95% came from either KSA or Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Do u really want me to answer this question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SC & RayKalm,
> 
> Plz, calm down. You are fighting over a very silly thing. For me, and as Arab what RayKalm says go.



Point taken !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

This Arab topic was discussed thoroughly in other threads, the point that is taken is that the few last posts of this thread have been deliberately out of topic, that is what we call trolling, like this lady RayKalm (where have you gotten that name from?).
So, if you have nothing to contribute here, please go to other threads and do your chit chat there.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The SC said:


> This Arab topic was discussed thoroughly in other threads, the point that is taken is that the few last posts of this thread have been deliberately out of topic, that is what we call trolling, like this lady RayKalm (where have you gotten that name from?).
> So, if you have nothing to contribute here, please go to other threads and do your chit chat there.



Is this how a man or an Arab talk to a lady? I don't think so. And guess what, she is right, Berber, Kurds, Persians...etc are not genetically Arab . Not all Arab speaking people are Arab. And that's why we always say Arab is a language and not a race.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wright

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Is this how a man or an Arab talk to a lady? I don't think so. And guess what, she is right, Berber, Kurds, Persians...etc are not genetically Arab . Not all Arab speaking people are Arab. And that's why we always say Arab is a language and not a race.



Is there resistance to this in the Arab speaking countries who are not genetically "real" Arabs? Do the Algerians, Lebanese etc want to rid this Arab culture and go back to their roots? Like many Iranians do with regards to religion?
Many Lebanese Identify themselves as phoenicians & Carthaginians instead of Arab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Can someone name one major discovery an Arab has made in modern history just for my knowledge sake.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Wright said:


> Is there resistance to this in the Arab speaking countries who are not genetically "real" Arabs? Do the Algerians, Lebanese etc want to rid this Arab culture and go back to their roots? Like many Iranians do with regards to religion?
> Many Lebanese Identify themselves as *phoenicians & Carthaginians instead of Arab*.



I have never heard that, in fact Syrians and Lebanese are the most people who are proud of their Arabisim and some of them insult Arabs they don't like by saying the Arabized Al-Saud or Arabized Qataris. However, I hear that some Berbers want their language and culture preserved and they got it in Algeria, Morocco and recently Libya. As far as I know, the vast majority of Arab world people identify themselves as Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Arab Nobel laureates*

Ahmed Zewail (born 1946) Egyptian-American scientist, winner of the 1999 Nobel Prize in Chemistry
Ahmed Zewail - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Mohamed ElBaradei
Mohamed ElBaradei - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Naguib Mahfouz
Naguib Mahfouz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Anwar Sadat
Anwar Sadat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Tawakel Karman
Tawakel Karman - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

I asked for major discovery. Not political activists, or politicians. The Chemist one however is something but it's for his work on femtochemistry, which is a subsection of chemistry.

None have made any major discovery.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

http://www.mbrfoundation.ae/English/Documents/AKR-2009-En/Chapter 5.pdf



A1Kaid said:


> I asked for major discovery. Not political activists, or politicians. The Chemist one however is something but it's for his work on femtochemistry, which is a subsection of chemistry.
> 
> None have made any major discovery.



Read the topic from the beginning plz.

Arab Science - A Journey of Innovation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Farouk El-Baz
*
Farouk El-Baz (Arabic: &#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1586;&#8206;, Egyptian Arabic: [f&#593;&#712;ru&#720;&#660; el&#712;bæ&#720;z, fæ&#712;ru&#720;&#660;]) (born January 2, 1938) is an Egyptian American scientist who worked with NASA to assist in the planning of scientific exploration of the Moon, including the selection of landing sites for the Apollo missions and the training of astronauts in lunar observations and photography.
Currently, El-Baz is Research Professor and Director of the Center for Remote Sensing at Boston University in Boston, Massachusetts. He is Adjunct Professor of Geology at the Faculty of Science, Ain Shams University, Cairo, Egypt. He is also a member of the Board of Trustees of the Geological Society of America Foundation, Boulder, Colorado, a member of the Board of Directors of CRDF Global, and a member of the U.S. National Academy of Engineering, Washington, DC.

Farouk El-Baz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Elias Zerhouni
*
Elias A. Zerhouni (Arabic: &#1573;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1587; &#1586;&#1585;&#1607;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#8206 (born April 12, 1951) is an Algerian born American radiologist and medical researcher. He was the 15th director of the National Institutes of Health, appointed by George W. Bush in May 2002. He served for 6 years, stepping down in October, 2008.

Elias Zerhouni - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Charles Elachi
*
Charles Asshur Al-Wadad Elachi (Arabic: &#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1588;&#1610;&#8206;, born April 18, 1947 in Lebanon[1]) is the Director of the Jet Propulsion Laboratory (JPL), located in Pasadena, California. He has held this position since May 1, 2001 and also holds professorships in electrical engineering and planetary science at Caltech. He is also a member of the Board of Trustees of the Lebanese American University (LAU).
Elachi is the director of the Jet Propulsion Laboratory and vice president of the California Institute of Technology.

Charles Elachi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


*Fawwaz T. Ulaby
*
Fawwaz T. Ulaby (Arabic: &#1601;&#1608;&#1575;&#1586; &#1593;&#1604;&#1576;&#1610;&#8206 is a R. Jamison and Betty Williams Professor of Electrical Engineering and Computer Science at the University of Michigan in Ann Arbor and is the Founding Provost and Executive Vice President of the King Abdullah University of Science and Technology (KAUST). He is most famous for the development of micro-electronics for a suite of circuits and antennae for THz sensors and communication systems. Today, THz technology is an enabling technology in various types of industrial sensor applications. Professor Ulaby is a member of the U.S. National Academy of Engineering, Fellow of the American Association for the Advancement of Science (AAAS), and Fellow of the Institute of Electrical and Electronic Engineers (IEEE). His daughter, Neda Ulaby, is a reporter at the NPR culture desk.

Fawwaz T. Ulaby - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


*George Doumani
*
Geologist whose explorations helped prove the theory of continental drift. 
George Doumani is a Lebanese American geologist and explorer. He graduated from University of California, Berkeley. He contributed to the International Geophysical Year in 1958 in Antarctica. He made other trips to the southern continent in the early 1960s. His findings helped prove the continental drift theory. Two Antarctic mountains are named after him: Mount Doumani and Doumani Peak. In 1999 he published a book about Antarctica, The Frigid Mistress: Life and Exploration in Antarctica.

George Doumani - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Michael E. DeBakey
*
Michael Ellis DeBakey (September 7, 1908 - July 11, 2008) was a world-renowned Lebanese-American cardiac surgeon, innovator, scientist, medical educator, and international medical statesman. DeBakey was the chancellor emeritus of Baylor College of Medicine in Houston, Texas and director of The Methodist DeBakey Heart & Vascular Center and senior attending surgeon of The Methodist Hospital in Houston.

Michael E. DeBakey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Abdel-Wahed El-Wakil*

Abdel-Wahed El-Wakil (b. 7 August 1943 in Cairo) is an Egyptian architect who designed over 15 mosques in Saudi Arabia and is considered by many as the foremost contemporary authority in Islamic architecture.

Abdel-Wahed El-Wakil - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Zaha Hadid*

Dame Zaha Mohammad Hadid, DBE (Arabic: &#1586;&#1607;&#1575; &#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#8206; Zah&#257; &#7716;ad&#299;d; born 31 October 1950) is an Iraqi-British architect and winner of the Pritzker Architecture Prize in 2004, and the Stirling Prize in 2010 and 2011.

Zaha Hadid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Bridge Pavilion in Zaragoza, Aragon, Spain





Bergisel Ski Jump, Innsbruck, Austria





BMW Central Building, Leipzig, Germany





Vitra fire station, Weil am Rhein, Germany





Maggie's Centre, Kirkcaldy





Contemporary Arts Center, Hadid's first American work in Cincinnati, Ohio

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Phaeno Science Center





Guangzhou Opera House






London Aquatics Centre





Riverside Museum





Evelyn Grace Academy






Heydar Aliyev Cultural Center










Omar M. Yaghi




Dr. Omar M. Yaghi (born 1965, Amman, Jordan) is a Jordanian-American chemist, currently the James and Neeltje Tretter Chair Professor of Chemistry at University of California, Berkeley. He and his research laboratories design and produce classes of compounds now known as metal-organic frameworks (MOFs),[1][2] zeolitic imidazolate frameworks (ZIFs), and covalent organic frameworks (COFs). Among MOFs, there are substances with extremely high surface areas (5,640 m2/g for MOF-177)[3] and with very low crystalline densities (0.17 g·cm&#8722;3 for COF-108).[4] He has successfully developed these materials from basic science to applications in clean energy technologies including hydrogen and methane storage, and carbon dioxide capture and storage.
Omar M. Yaghi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Sameera Moussa*




Sameera Moussa (Arabic: &#1587;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1609;&#8206 (March 3, 1917-August 5, 1952) was an Egyptian nuclear scientist who held a doctorate in atomic radiation and worked to make the medical use of nuclear technology affordable to all. She organized the Atomic Energy for Peace Conference and sponsored a call for setting an international conference under the banner "Atom for Peace".

Sameera Moussa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


*Mostafa El-Sayed*





El-Sayed and his research group has contributed to many important areas of physical and materials chemistry research. El-Sayed's research interests include the use of steady-state and ultra fast laser spectroscopy to understand relaxation, transport and conversion of energy in molecules, in solids, in photosynthetic systems, semiconductor quantum dots and metal nanostructures. The El-Sayed group has also been involved in the development of new techniques such as magnetophoto selection, picosecond Raman spectroscopy and phosphorescence microwave double resonance spectroscopy. A major focus of his lab is currently on the optical and chemical properties of noble metal nanoparticles and their applications in nanocatalysis, nanophotonics and nanomedicine. His lab is known for the development of the gold nanorod technology. Professor El-Sayed has over 500 publications in refereed journals in the areas of spectroscopy, molecular dynamics and nanoscience. Prof. El-Sayed has supervised the research of over 70 PhD students, 35 postdoctoral fellows and 20 visiting professors, several of whom hold key positions in the scientific community.
Dr. Mostafa El Sayed's son, Dr. Ivan El-Sayed, the Professor of Tumour Surgery at the University of California, took part in applying these outcomes on cancerous cells of some animals.
Mostafa El-Sayed - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## RayKalm

@SC, I will have to ignore and block you from now on. 

You make the horrific claim that Turks, Kurds, Iranians, Pakistanis, etc are generally Arabs, and then you call me ignorant? Silly person.

If you look at the history of Arabs, most Arabs today aren't really genetically fully Arabs.

Search for Arabization.


> Arabization or Arabisation (Arabic: &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576;&#8206; ta&#699;r&#299;b) describes a growing cultural influence on a non-Arab area that gradually changes into one that speaks Arabic and/or incorporates Arab culture and Arab identity. It was most prominently achieved during the 7th century Arabian Muslim conquests which spread the Arabic language, culture, and&#8212;having been carried out by Arabian Muslims as opposed to Arab Christians or Arabic speaking Jews&#8212;the religion of Islam to the lands they conquered. The result: some elements of Arabian origin combined in various forms and degrees with elements taken from conquered civilizations and ultimately denominated "Arab", as opposed to "Arabian".
> 
> After the rise of Islam in the Arabian Peninsula, Arab culture and language spread through trade with African states, conquest, and intermarriage of the non-Arab local population with the Arabs, in Egypt, Syria, Palestine, Iraq and the Sudan. The peninsular Arabic language became common among these areas; dialects also formed. Also, though Yemen is traditionally held to be the homeland of Arabs, most[1] of the population did not speak Arabic (but instead South Semitic languages) prior to the spread of Islam.
> 
> The influence of Arabic has also been profound in many other countries whose cultures have been influenced by Islam. Arabic was a major source of vocabulary for languages as diverse as Berber, spoken Indonesian, Kurdish, Malay, Maltese, Persian, Portuguese, Sindhi, Punjabi, Somali, Spanish, Swahili, Turkish, Urdu, as well as other languages in countries where these languages are spoken; a process that reached its high point in the 10th to the 14th centuries, the high point of Arabic culture, and although many of these words have fallen out of use since then, many remain. For example the Arabic word for book /kita:b/ is used in all the languages listed, apart from Malay and Indonesian (where it specifically means "religious book") and Portuguese and Spanish (which use the Latin-derived "livro" and "libro", respectively).
> Contents



You, yourself, may be someone who's been Arabized. But, the original Arabs, who, if Allah didn't make Mohammad (pbuh) an Arab, would not have been as populated as they are today, the original Arabs are genetically linked to other peoples, just as everyone in this world is!

Yes, we Pakistanis, Turks, Iranians may share links to Arabs, but that's as far as it goes. Links. We are not genetically Arabs. Get over your Arab extra-patriotism. You can be proud to be an Arab, but don't tell others that they are 'genetically' Arabs. Many nationalist Turks, if they heard what you have to say, would probably turn you upside down right now. 


Now, let me change topics a little bit. Pakistan is a country with a history of 66 years. In this short time period we had much over 8 wars (including non declared ones). Because of this, our literacy rate is as low as 55-60%. But, even with such a short history, wars, and a low literacy rate, we manage to mantain an IQ of 91.

Let's take a look at this map.

Religiosity vs. IQ.






Although this was back in 1990, I want to make a point.

For Turkey, 65% of people think religion is important, and the country had an IQ of 90.

In Pakistan, 91% say religion is important, and we had an IQ of 81.

I am not saying that religion is the problem, I am putting forth that even with religion you can be entirely smart. Why? Because Pakistan in 1990 had a literacy rate of just 40%, and still managed to have an IQ of 81 while 91% of people said religion was important. This is something for you to ponder on.


@Armstrong, how do I contact you? I have to tell you something but I can't give you vistor messages.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahin Vatani

Wright said:


> Is there resistance to this in the Arab speaking countries who are not genetically "real" Arabs? Do the Algerians, Lebanese etc want to rid this Arab culture and go back to their roots? Like many Iranians do with regards to religion?
> Many Lebanese Identify themselves as phoenicians & Carthaginians instead of Arab.



Yes most Lebanese identify with Phoenician. In north Africa as well (Morocco, Algeria and Tunisia), a lot of people identify with Berbers (Carthaginians).


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Shahin Vatani said:


> Yes most Lebanese identify with Phoenician. In north Africa as well, most identify with Berbers (Carthaginians).



I like how you convince yourselves with stuff you don't like to believe. As for North Africa, the vast majority migrated from Arabian peninsula and the rest who are Berbers were fully Arabized. My mother's origin is from Algeria and before that they immigrated from AP. And my grandmother (my father's side) origin is from Morocco and before that, they came from AP as well. As for Phoenician thing, as an Arab who has lived his entire life among them, I have never ever heard a Lebanese identifying himself as a Phoenician, whether in real life, TV, or Internet. If there was some, they must be very few.


----------



## Shahin Vatani

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I like how you convince yourselves with stuff you don't like to believe. As for North Africa, the vast majority migrated from Arabian peninsula and the rest who are Berbers were fully Arabized. My mother's origin is from Algeria and before that they immigrated from AP. And my grandmother (my father's side) origin is from Morocco and before that, they came from AP as well. As for Phoenician thing, as an Arab who has lived his entire life among them, I have never ever heard a Lebanese identifying himself as a Phoenician, whether in real life, TV, or Internet. If there was some, they must be very few.



Its not about me liking or not liking to believe... I don't care either way. There are a lot of berbers, who when you call them Arab, get offended. Same with a lot of Lebanese.

I don't mind however if they want to call themselves Arab, Phoenician, Martian, Ugandan. It is their business. Nice to see you so offended though


----------



## Dubious

Era_923 said:


> That was one of the most 'unwise' thing someone can say.So you say Egyptians,Turks and Iranians can be considered Arabs?
> Who says they are blood related?You should study some genetic books my friends.



Genetic books say we all came from a common ancestor- ADAM AND HAWA...unless you fell from a tree like a fruit 



Mosamania said:


> No Arab is not a race, Not by far.
> 
> You can say being an Arab is like being an American, people who live close to each other who share a common culture and a common language. Race was never ever ever something of value in Arabic history, for instance if your parents gave birth to you in an Arabic country and you have assimilated yourself into that country with language and culture then you will be considered an Arab regardless of race or genetics.



I wonder how many think like this....but than being Arab is a geographical definition?


----------



## Mosamania

Talon said:


> I wonder how many think like this....but than being Arab is a geographical definition?



I have black, Asian, South Asian and Russian fiends (All Saudi but racially speaking) and all of them refer to themselves as (us Arabs). It is a cultural identity not a racial one.



Shahin Vatani said:


> Yes most Lebanese identify with Phoenician. In north Africa as well (Morocco, Algeria and Tunisia), a lot of people identify with Berbers (Carthaginians).



Hahaha this seems to be a common Iranian mentality as a result of Anti-Arab propaganda (Not surprising though), but Maghrib Arabs especially Algerians are one of the die hardest Arabismists out there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahin Vatani

Mosamania said:


> Hahaha this seems to be a common Iranian mentality as a result of Anti-Arab propaganda (Not surprising though), but Maghrib Arabs especially Algerians are one of the die hardest Arabismists out there.



LMAO just because you say it, doesn't make it true... Besides they can be Arabs, no matter. Most of them still have nothing in their hearts but hate for you and your country. How does that make you feel?


----------



## Dubious

Shahin Vatani said:


> LMAO just because you say it, doesn't make it true... Besides they can be Arabs, no matter. Most of them still have nothing in their hearts but hate for you and your country. How does that make you feel?



Being Arab is not related to a country...Arab is a race or in the sense Mosamania is saying geographically speaking nothing to do with NATIONALITY!


----------



## Shahin Vatani

Mosamania said:


> I have Russian fiends (All Saudi)



Wow in my whole life, I have never seen a Saudi which looks remotely Russian. You sure you aren't dreaming?


----------



## Hyperion

Shahin Vatani said:


> LMAO just because you say it, doesn't make it true... Besides they can be Arabs, no matter. Most of them still have nothing in their hearts but hate for you and your country. How does that make you feel?



Mate, try to maintain the integrity of threads. Every thread about Arabs, you turn into a pissing contest. How would you like me sleazing your *** up all the time? Trust me I'll make it my business.

I also have a bone to pick with Arabs, but it's not racially motivated. And not all of them are the same. So just be a nice boy, and stop alienating almost everyone here.

BTW, I don't like to dish out sermons, take it as a good gesture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Shahin Vatani said:


> LMAO just because you say it, doesn't make it true... Besides they can be Arabs, no matter. Most of them still have nothing in their hearts but hate for you and your country. How does that make you feel?








I tell him to go read and educate himself and he refuses to even read a word outside what his regime spoon feeds him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Mosamania said:


> I tell him to go read and educate himself and he refuses to even read a word outside what his regime spoon feeds him.



I'm truly getting pissed of with him. He is behaving like a 14 year old, massively compromised by hormones.


----------



## Mosamania

Hyperion said:


> I'm truly getting pissed of with him. He is behaving like a 14 year old, massively compromised by hormones.



Welcome to my world Hyperion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahin Vatani

Hyperion said:


> I'm truly getting pissed of with him. He is behaving like a 14 year old, massively compromised by hormones.



LMAO I don't even know who you are... But glad to see I am p1ssing you off. The only post of yours I remember is when you said Pakistan will annihilate Armenia


----------



## Hyperion

Shahin Vatani said:


> Go ahead and make it your business, I'll enjoy to see you try...
> 
> 
> 
> PS to Mosamania, facepalm pics are not allowed. They are banned. Looks like a mod doesn't even know the rules


Grow up dude, learn to see reason in people. Observe things, educate yourself, try to understand the history and circumstances around bad decisions by different nations and then pass a judgement. If you forgo of two steps and jump to conclusions, there is no relationship in this world you'll be able to hold on to!



Shahin Vatani said:


> LMAO I don't even know who you are... But glad to see I am p1ssing you off. The only post of yours I remember is when you said Pakistan will annihilate Armenia


Armenia is an irrelevant territory for me. I'm sure, I have never even thought about it, why the hell would I post about it. 

The only Armenians I know of are the ones who sell me my quota of hash in Manhattan, and a couple who serve food in a few restaurants in Istanbul. Rest never heard of any!


----------



## Shahin Vatani

Hyperion said:


> Armenia is an irrelevant territory for me. I'm sure, I have never even thought about it, why the hell would I post about it.
> 
> The only Armenians I know of are the ones who sell me my quota of hash in Manhattan, and a couple who serve food in a few restaurants in Istanbul. Rest never heard of any!



Yeah very irrelevant 
http://www.defence.pk/forums/turkey...s-istanbul-music-festival-23.html#post3187608

Here is your post when you said Pakistani's where going to eliminate Armenia online.

I called you out on it and you started crying like a little baby...  No wonder you still got grudge against me. Again I am glad to make enemies out of people like you.

PS I don't care about your hash habit, keep your drug use to yourself...


----------



## Hyperion

Shahin Vatani said:


> Armenian, go and sleep. Or best, go and whine. Isn't that what you people do best? AWWWWWWW - Turks and Pakistanis were about to cybercide Armenians online... Now f**k-off!



That's what I said, read it again. Many times over. Try to understand the context. Try to comprehend it. And then tell me what you understood.

Hint: 

* I am a Turkish national as well.
* Meaning of "cybercide"?


----------



## Dubious

I hope some moderator closes this thread...Its showing more of how backward, grudge harboring lunatics from some barbarian descends some people are than anything much to do about science...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

Talon said:


> I hope some moderator closes this thread...Its showing more of how backward, grudge harboring lunatics from some barbarian descends some people are than anything much to do about science...



Thou asked and Thee Wish shall be granted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

